#ubuntu-fi 2011-08-08
<hiskiboy> Mitä veikkauksen sivut valittaa jostai javasta
<hiskiboy> mitä muka puuttuu
<Sysi> sun-java parter-reposta jos avoimella antaa erroria
<Sysi> tai sitte sulla ei oo vapaammin lisensoituakaa
<Sysi> !java
<lubotu3> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<hiskiboy> onks toi sama ohje 11.04 :-P
<Tm_T> on
<Tm_T> katso ensimmäinen linkki
<hiskiboy> http://goo.gl/zwOip <-- toiko
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/bzwzxt -> LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes - Ubuntu Wiki
<Tm_T> joo abouttiarallaa
<Tm_T> tosiaan kokeilee ensin openjdk:ta, ja jos sillä ei jekkase, asentaa ohjeiden mukaisesti Sun Javan
<hiskiboy> lubotu3: häh mitä
<hiskiboy> ei auta
<harry_> hey...any one has any information on how the system works when i select langauge at the time of login???
<bioterror> should change your desktop's language to what you ever said it should be
<Tm_T> harry_: you could use #ubuntu for english support (:
<harry_> yes its true but how the interal process is being executed when ever i change the langauge at the time of login...do u have any ideaabout it..
<hiskiboy>    sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner"      sudo apt-get update         sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin      sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/LTOakX -> Index of /
<hiskiboy> ton mä tein tossa
<Sysi> ei tullu ihan oikea jos laitoit nattylle lucidin repon
<hiskiboy> niin mut joo kaiketi
<hiskiboy> mikä olis pitäny laittaa
<Sysi> natty
<Sysi> lucidin tilalle siis tuossa, mutta tuo lucid-repo kannattaa poistaa ensin
<bioterror> hoho
<hiskiboy> joo mietinki
<bioterror> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/LTOakX -> Index of /
<bioterror> you cant fail with that!
<bioterror> hiskiboy, muista myös sudo apt-get purge openjdk-6-{jre,jre-lib,jre-headless} icedtea{-6-jre-cacao,6-plugin}
<bioterror> hiskiboy, koska vain toinen niistä voi olla, että toimii oikein
<hiskiboy> juu kai emmä ite oikeen osaa mitää niin
<hiskiboy> oon täys käsi linukan kaa
<Sysi> bioterror: toimiiko muuttujat nuinki, vai pitäiskö olla `lsb_release -sc` ?
<bioterror> Sysi, koklaa ;)
<Sysi> näymmä, aika vänkä
<Sysi> mutta tuo munki toimii kummiski
<hiskiboy> http://pastebin.com/4WqKgwyK
<hiskiboy> jotenki noinko
<bioterror> ei sitä jahvaa tarvi konffia sen kummemmin
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-{jre,bin,plugin,fonts} asenna ne kaikki sunin javat, niin ei oo ongelmia
<hiskiboy> mitä åurge juttu sit oli
<hiskiboy> mitä purge juttu sit oli
<bioterror> purge poistaa
<bioterror> sama kuin apt-get remove --purge
<bioterror> se vetää konffit mennessää
<hiskiboy> mut siis laitanks mä eka ton purge jutun
<bioterror> ei
<bioterror> asenna eka ne sunin paketit
<hiskiboy> vaan
<bioterror> määää laitan
<hiskiboy> Joo :-D
<hiskiboy> muyista sit et mä tein jo sen luci jutun
<bioterror> http://paste.ubuntu.com/660998/
<bioterror> tuossa järjestyksessä
<hiskiboy> pitääks tehdä jotai ku asennin sen luci repon jne
<hiskiboy> ainaki poistaa se repo
<bioterror> no se on suositeltavaa ;)
<bioterror> sitten sudo apt-get update
<hiskiboy> siis ok eli mä perkele
<hiskiboy> juu
<hiskiboy>    sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner"    <-- miten toi kun on tehty poistetaan si
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/LTOakX -> Index of /
<hiskiboy> siis un asenna toi repo :-D
<hiskiboy> remove repo
<hiskiboy> bioterror: Pitäskö mun ottaa huomioon 64bit ubuntu :-D
<hiskiboy> Ko slksd jop utveltaan fublikaatista
<hiskiboy> Ko rupes jop utveltaan fublikaatista
<hiskiboy> Ko rupes jop utveltaan dublikaatista
<hiskiboy> 1] sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" 2}sudo apt-get update
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/LTOakX -> Index of /
<hiskiboy> noin vaan tein niin sen jälkeen mun 64bit ubuntu alkaa urvltaa et dublikaatteja sources listassa
<bioterror> poistat duplikaatin
<hiskiboy> Mut mut
<hiskiboy> No ton repon lisääminen teki just diblikaatin
<bioterror> otat vaikka synapticin
<bioterror> ja sillä poistat sen repon sieltä
<hiskiboy> mä laitoin ne sources listaan kommenttina jo
<hiskiboy> eli sit niinku hyppäsin ton repon lisäämisen yli
<hiskiboy> updatea ja installia niin jotai alkas asentuu nytki jo
<hiskiboy> eliu sun ohjeessa rivit 2 tehty 3 tehty
<bioterror> nonni
<bioterror> siittä se lähtee
<bioterror> huomenna käännät palvelimeesi jo kerneliä
<hiskiboy> heh heh
<Sysi> bioterror: jos sillä sais yhtää enemmän irti tuon eeen naamattomasta ssd:stä niin melkeen vois
<bioterror> Sysi, ei sil hirveästi taida SSD:tä irti saada enempää, ehkä tiputtaa muistin käyttöä jokusen megan ja kerneli latautuu nopeammi
<bioterror> Sysi, sellasia 90-luvun pieniä ongelmia
<hiskiboy> vieläkään esim pingtest.net packet loss testi ei mene läpi
<hiskiboy> :-(
<hiskiboy> chromessa
<Sysi> se on mun mielestä flashia
<hiskiboy> hmm
<hiskiboy> osaiski jotai tollasta
<Sysi> en kyllä ihan ymmärtäny mitä tarkottaa "ei mene läpi"
<hiskiboy> java.com sivun testi sanoo että java wörkkii
<hiskiboy> packet loss test filed
<hiskiboy> ku ajat pingtest.net
<Sysi> ku yrität päästä testiin vai kun alotat testin?
<hiskiboy> no siis kun ajan sen testin tossa lukee vasemmalla, et kaikki muut ei failannu paitti packet loss test
<hiskiboy> ja son yleensä javan puutteen vika
<hiskiboy> tms
<hiskiboy> esim winukkaan joutu asentaa java sivulta chrome javan tms joku tällänen
<hiskiboy> jaahas firefoxissa ei kuse :-O
<elias_a> Nyt olisi aivoriihen paikka.
<elias_a> Testipalvelin mokkulan päässä.
<elias_a> Palvelimella pyörii muutama virtuaalikone, joissa kaikissa selaimella käytettävä softa.
<elias_a> Mitenkäs tuon nyt rakentelisi niin, että ne pysyvät saavutettavissa?
<snowfake> dyndns?
<elias_a> Mokkula-yhteyttä terästämään dynDNS tai vastaava....
<elias_a> Mutta entäs tuo mokkulan ja virtuaalikoneiden välinen liikenne?
<elias_a> 10.04 LTS kyseessä.
<Iltsu> elias_a, isäntkoneesee lighttpd tai apache tms. pyöriin proxyna
<pesasa> elias_a: Mokkulat taitaa vaan ainakin joillain operaattoreilla (Sonera) olla natatussa sisäverkossa eivätkä näy Internetiin päin.
<elias_a> Iltsu: Jaa - kyllähän sellainen kai tarvitaan joka tapauksessa että saadaan reititettyä virtuaalikoneiden http-data ulos....
<elias_a> pesasa: Kyllä tässä tapauksessa (Elisa) saatiin ihan ulkoinen dynaaminen IP ja SSH ulkoa toimii purkkiin jo.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-08-09
<MasterJ_> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=39994.msg308917#new
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/uqaYHa -> chromen pikanäppäimet
<elias_a> Mistä ihmeestä Nattyssä ja Unityssä näkee käynnissä oleva sovellukset?
<Lynoure> ps -A
<Lynoure> tai prosessit, en tiedä pitääkö mikään kirjaa siitä mikä nyt on erityisesti sovellutus
<Lynoure> vai kaipasitko jotain spesifisempää.
<elias_a> Lynoure: No sitä, että eikö tosiaan GUI:ssa ole mitään paikkaa, josta näkee yhdellä silmäyksellä käynnissä olevat softat.
<elias_a> Törmäsin asiaan kun asensin google-desktopin. Mm. sen käynnissä olo ei näy missään.
<Lynoure> mä oon kubuntukäyttäjä... mulla on panelissä Window-list, näyttää ikkunat, myös minimoidut.
<Lynoure> on sitä graafisia juttuja jotka näyttää prosessit
<Sysi> gnome-system-monitor on hukattu?
<Lynoure> mutta että vain sovellutukset, se menee vaikeemmaksi
<pesasa> elias_a: Siinä vasemmassa palkissa on käynnissä olevien sovellusten kuvakkeissa sellainen pieni piste.
<harriv> http://askubuntu.com/questions/34400/how-to-show-only-opened-apps-in-the-current-workspace-on-unity
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/mkl7As -> How to show only opened apps in the current workspace on unity? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<topyli> elias_a: google desktop haluaa muistaakseni juurtua tray-ikoniin, eikä unity semmoista salli oletuksena kuin valikoiduille poikkeuksille
<topyli> siihen on joku gconf-asetus
<topyli> elias_a: http://techspalace.blogspot.com/2011/06/enable-tray-icon-for-all-program-in.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/5DLxJa -> Enable Tray Icon For All Program In Natty Narwhal
<elias_a> No johan alkaa löytyä! Kiitos kaikille!
<elias_a> pesasa: Tuon pistehomman olinkin jo huomannut, mutta vielä jäi ongelmaksi se, että kaikkia käynnissä olevia ei näkynyt.
<pesasa> Aika häpeämättömästi on kyllä matkittu OSX:ää tossakin toteutuksessa.
<Satoris> Vastapainoksi se piste on otettu pois uusimmassa OSX:ssä.
<pesasa> Jaa. Onkos siinä jotain korvaavaa vai onko ajatuksena, että ei sillä ole väliä, ovatko ohjelmat käynnissä vai eivät.
<Satoris> "Sinun ei tarvitse tietää tätä."
<Satoris> Mikä on vähän ikävää, koska esim Spotify spämmää verkkoa koko ajan vaikka ei kuuntelisikaan mitään ja se on minimoituna.
<pesasa> Yrittävät ehkä saada työpöytä-OSX:ää ja iOS:ää suppenemaan yhteen.
<Satoris> Todennäköisesti näin.
<mjr> niinhän ne tekee
<Sysi> kyllä mun jellonassa on se piste edelleen valittavissa dockin asetuksissa
<Sysi> ja ihan näkyvillä tän terminaalin kuvakkeen alla
<Satoris> Olkoon puheeni mitätön. Mutta defaulttina siis se ei kai enää ole?
<Sysi> kyllä se mun mielestä oli
<mjr> jos macosista aikoo enemmälti puhua niin se on kyllä aika -offtopic
<shanttu> ehtoota. mitäs jäätymiselle voisi tehdä? tapahtuu nykyään päivittäin klikatessa hiirellä jotakin. ei vastaa enää mihinkään. natty
<shanttu> logit ei näytä (mielestäni) mitään ihmeellistä. ssh:lla pääsee sisään
<tale> shanttu: Onko asennettuna ajureita muualta kuin Ubuntun vakiojakelusta?
<shanttu> ihan on avoimen lähdekoodin radeon
<tale> shanttu: Onko jotain muuta asennettu Ubuntun ulkopuolelta?
<tale> shanttu: Olet siis jäätymistilanteessa kirjautunut sisään SSH:lla ja katsonut ettei missään /var/log hakemiston tiedostossa ole mitään vinkkiä mitä tapahtuu?
<shanttu> virtualbox (jonka voisin kyllä poistaa kun en käytä) ja dropbox tulee mieleen, jotka käynnistyvät
<tale> shanttu: Erityisesti ettei ole /var/log/Xorg.0.log tiedostossa.
<shanttu> tale, tsekattu enkä ole löytänyt säännönmukaisuuksia
<shanttu> tässä yhden crashin Xorg.0 http://pastebin.com/HyhQY9ru
<tale> shanttu: Onko sulla langaton joku ohjain?
<shanttu> tale, mitä meinaat?
<tale> shanttu: Lopusta päin tota aloin lukemaan, eniten siellä oli Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver v4.0: (accel) acceleration profile 0
<tale> Tosta vempaimesta ja sen kohdalla ainoa EE.
<shanttu> tale, hiiri
<tale> Ei tuosta oikein osaa arvata mikä vikana.
<shanttu> sepä se
<shanttu> syslog http://pastebin.com/S8h4iMby
<tale> shanttu: Kernelihän se sekoilee.
<shanttu> jassoo
<tale> shanttu: Mikä kerneli on ajossa? Ja onko ajureita asennettu jostain ylimääräisiä?
<shanttu> hmm ppa-kernel taitaa olla vielä käytössä. ei siis suostunut natty aluksi boottaamaan ollenkaan ja siksi ppa.
<shanttu> täytyykin kokeilla josko vanhempi/uudempi toimisi kunnolla
<shanttu> tale, kiitokset avusta. ainakin syy selvisi. ei muuta kuin kernel vaihtoon
<shanttu> laitan launchpadiin bugiraporttia mikäli ei vielä ole
<ilkka_> Miten saan Unityn sivupalkin aukeamaan vain yläkulmasta?
<ilkka_> ratkes
<Kurko> saako 11.04 sivupalkin automaattista piilotusta mitenkään pois?
<Kurko> häirittee hirveesti kunei näe kokoaikaa että mitä ohjelmia on auki
<Kurko> compiz:in asetuksistahan se onnistu..
<ighea> ota klassinen työpöytä käyttöön ja maailma pelastuu
<MasterJ_> tai jätä koko 11.04 ja siirry 10.04 siihe asti kunnes palaavat järkiinsä ja lopettavat koko unityn puskemisen
<Echramath> X...
<pesasa> Tai vaihda KDE:hen...
<bioterror> tai ota Gnome 3 ilman unitya
<bioterror> seuraava!
<pesasa> Mitenkään tarkoittamatta trollata, on vaan mielenkiintoista (näin KDE-käyttäjänä) seurata sivusta porua sekä Unitysta että Gnome 3:sta. Kun ottaa huomioon KDE4:n alun haloon.
<bioterror> pesasa, sehän on parasta
<tale> Muutokset herättää vastarintaa.
<MasterJ_> kunnes muutokset toimii oikein ;)
<tale> Minulla 10.04 ubuntu vieläkin, se on ihan hyvä.
<tale> Sitten kun tulee seuraava LTS vaihdan siihen.
<MasterJ_> itteki asensin sen ihan vasta uudelleen
<MasterJ_> jäi 11.04:t unholaan
<re-G> tale: sama
<pesasa> Saakos Gnome 3:n asennettua jostain helposti 11.04:ään? Voisi testailla.
<tale> pesasa: Google löysi http://unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/linux-distributions/linux-distributions4-ubuntu/1625-how-to-install-gnome3-in-ubuntu-1104-natty-via-ppa
<MasterJ_> löytyy kai ihan synapticilla
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/N0KM2M -> How to install Gnome3 in Ubuntu 11.04 Natty via PPA | Unixmen
<MasterJ_> ei toimi noi ppa:t enää
<tale> Googlettaa sitten lisää, kai ne jostain reposta saa toimivan gnome 3:n.
<MasterJ_> varmaanki
<MasterJ_> niin no hitto jaa :( mulla on 10.04 ja noi on 11.04 ja 11.10
<elias_a> ighea: Mites se klassinen työpöytä otetaan käyttöön?
<ighea> gnom3:ssa on sentään se ilo, että tästä löytyy lähes gnome2:n kaltainen fallback-moodi
<elias_a> Voisin kovasti kyllä harkita.
<tale> elias_a: Sisäänkirjautumisruusussa valitaan.
<ighea> elias_a: siinä sisäänkirjautumisikkunassa valitaan palkista
<MasterJ_> kirjaudutaan ulos ja valitaan sieltä classic ubuntu versio
<elias_a> tale: Ihan totta? Puusilmäkö olen ma :)
<ighea> joo, ei se ihan itsestäänselvyys ole koko mahdollisuus paremmuuteen työpöytäkäytössä
<topyli> launchpadissa on ihan gnome3-team jolla on oma ppa. mutta tukea ei sille kyllä irtoa eikä ruikutuksia kuunnella :)
<elias_a> Joo - kyllä se on niin, että olen koneeni vakionimen veroinen (puusilmä).
<elias_a> En ollut koskaan huomannut sitä classic modea sisäänkirjautumisruudussa :/
<bioterror> etpä kauaa siitä enää nauti ;)
<shanttu> yhtäkkiä hiiren kursorista tuli pystyviiva??
<elias_a> bioterror: Kuinkas niin?
<elias_a> Niin että Gnome3 tappaa sen?
<bioterror> näin on tarkoitus, että ei pitäisi käsittääkseni enää olla 11.10:ssä
<elias_a> Äh. Pitääkö tässä nyt hypätä takaisin KDE-leiriin?
<bioterror> ei se XFce4 väärin ole myöskään?
<MasterJ_> shanttu, kokeileppa jos hiiri vaihtus oikeksi teemaa muokkaamalla
<shanttu> testasin
<shanttu> ei jaksas reboottaa =)
<MasterJ_> kai se on pakko tai löytää kometo
<MasterJ_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1450968
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/UpG78D -> [ubuntu] cursor problem - Ubuntu Forums
<MasterJ_> alempana on joku kursorin valinta opas jota voisit testata kans
<shanttu> jep - kokeilen eka reboottia ja säätö mikäli yhä tarpeen. kiitokset
<Kurko> unitystä ei ilmeisesti saa mitenkään poistettua tota sivupalkkia?
<bioterror> no eiks se oo vähän niinq se sen juju
<Kurko> tykkään enemmän käyttää dockyä
<Kurko> sitte taas kuitenkin toi globalmenu on ihan kiva tässä unityssä :)
<elias_a> Ei voi olla totta - Googlella ei ole desktopin käyttäjille tukifoorumia (enää?)
<elias_a> Tämä löytyi: http://groups.google.com/group/Google-Desktop-Linux/?utm_source=HC&utm_medium=leftnav&utm_campaign=desktop_linux
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/IWW5Cy -> Google Desktop Help (for Linux) |  Google Groups
<topyli> Kurko: itse käytän classicia, lisäsin vaan paneeliin sen globalmenun ja kaikki indikaattorit
<elias_a> topyli: Onkos se vasemman laidan liukuva palkki se globalmenu?
<topyli> elias_a: ei vaan se mac-tyylinen menurivistö joka on siis siellä paneelissa eikä ikkunan ylälaidassa
<elias_a> Jaa - se...
<topyli> file - view - edit jne.
<ighea> onneks on klassinen deski saavilla
#ubuntu-fi 2011-08-10
<Noxidious> huomenta-aamuakeskipäivää
<Noxidious> osaakohan kukaan sanoa mikä voisi olla vikana kun bootatessa herjaa toistuvasti "cannot enumerate usb device on port 6"
<Noxidious> ainakin debian/ubuntu pohjaisia bootatessa
<Noxidious> tiedä liittyykö se mitenkään kuitenkaan
<Noxidious> crunchbangia kun boottaan niin heittää vain ~6x herjausta, mutta ubuntua kun yritin asennella niin 47 sekuntia herjasi n. 3-4x sekunnissa kunnes kyllästyin
<bioterror> no mikä usb-laite sulla on siellä kiinni?
<Noxidious> itte laitettuja ei mitään, tie sitten onko jotain koneen mukana tulleita sisääntungettuja
<Noxidious> läppäri kun on
<Noxidious> ajoin sudo lsusb -v
<Noxidious> ja sanoo erään kohdalla notta Port 6: 0003.0300 C_ENABLE C_CONNECT lowspeed power
<Noxidious> ja toisen kohdalla Port 6: 0001.0100 C_CONNECT power
<Noxidious> kun muissa on port 1-6 kohdalla esim. Port 5: 0000.0100 power
<Noxidious> http://paste.ubuntu.com/662483/ tuossa koko setti
<Noxidious> mainittakoon myös että kaikki debian/ubuntu pohjaiset distrot tuppaavat välillä jumittumaan (näyttö freezaa eikä näppis/hiiri myöskään toimi ainakaan sokkona kun yrittää kokeilla, tosin musiikki jatkaa soimista)
<Noxidious> tämä alkoi samaan aikaan kuin parilla muullakin koneella tapahtui, mutta niillä ei ole pahemmin tapahtunut viime aikoina mutta tämä läppäri jatkaa
<Pena> Mikä olisi hyvä ohjelma videon tallentamiseen näytöltä?
<elias_a> Recordmydesktop
<elias_a> Jaa mutta kaikki ei käytäkään Ubuntua täällä...
<elias_a> Unohda.
<Tm_T> hä?
<snowfake> joo, vähä outoo kyl ettei käytä
<snowfake> kuitenki linuxii maailmal käytetää alle prosentin verran
<snowfake> ja siitä sit ubuntun osuus
<snowfake> et tuliha toi vähä yllätyksenä et 100% ei käytä tääl ubuntuu, vai mitä elias :)
<bioterror> vähenemissä määrin
<bioterror> eihän kaikki nidet polta vain pilveä, nehän siirtyy diipimpiin douppeihin!
<Tm_T> noniin, koitetaas taas pysyä asiassa
<snowfake> oho ollaankin #ubuntu-fi kanavalla, miten mä katoin et oltiin yhellä toisella...
<snowfake> täällä tietty ois oletettua et ihmisillä on ubuntut :)
<Pena> =) ja kiitti
<Ydinlaskeuma> Hajos 10.10 päivityksessä 11.04:ään, sanoo "grub-recovery" tms. Boottasin 10.10:n cd-rw:ltä, yritän kirjoittaa tälle cd-rw:lle irtokovalevyltä 11.04:n uutta asennusta varten, mutta brasero sanoo "please replace the disc with a supported cd or dvd"?
<Echramath> Mistä se systeemi ylipäätään on ajossa?
<Ydinlaskeuma> Sama levy, sama asema
<Ydinlaskeuma> siis cd-rw
<Echramath> Pitäiskö tuon siis olla mahdollista nykyään, jos sulla on vain yksi optinen asema josta a) ajetaan systeemiä b) pitäis polttaakin?
<Ydinlaskeuma> Mutta ei se missään vaiheessa halua levyä, jolta bootattiin, takaisin.
<Ydinlaskeuma> Ei myöskään pyörittele levyä braseroa klikkaillessa. Levyn välillä poistaminen ei muuta braseron valitusta, ja dvd-rw:stä sanoo samaa, mutta silläkin on joku vanha ubuntu
<Echramath> Tuolla virheilmollahan google löytää ihan oikeita bugejakin.
<Sysi> !grub2
<lubotu3> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Sysi> kokeile tuolta löytyvää grubin uudelleenasennusta
<Ydinlaskeuma> mieluummin asennan alusta, kun sekoili jo ennen grubin särkymistä (system monitor kaatuili toistuvasti, rytmilaatikko oli vähän rikki..)
<Ydinlaskeuma> ainakaan sudo brasero ei auta
<Ydinlaskeuma> xfburn sanoo "failed to unmount /cdrom. Drive cannot be used for burning.
<Ydinlaskeuma> Boot-Repair päästi sekavassa tilassa olevaan 10.10:een käyttämään braseroa
<Quuqu> Heips kaikki, ketä täällä nyt on.. Mulla olis pieni muistiongelma, enkä usko että sen ratkaseminen on vaikeeta, mut mun pikkuaivot ei tajua ku ei oo väännetty rautalangasta.. Onko täällä siis yhtään teräsmiestä tai naista?
<Quuqu> Ongelma on se, että mä haluaisin laittaa ubuntun mun toiseen koneeseen missä ei oo mitään käyttistä nyt. Mulla ei oo tällä hetkellä olemassa ubuntusta levyä tms. niin miten mä saisin sellasen mahdollisimman nopeesti? pystyykö sellasta polttamaan ja jos pystyy niin miten se tapahtuu?
<Quuqu> vai pitääkö mun tilata se tuolta ubuntun sivuilta? (siihenkin menee pari päivää ennen ku se tulis, vai?)
<Lynoure> sulla ei oo mitään käyttistä missään, missä olis polttava?
<Lynoure> ihan ilman mitään menee vähän "kysy jos kaveri polttais" säädöksi. Mutta toisaalta jollain selvästi pääset sivuille...
<Skebaristi> käsitin tuosta että omakin polttomahdollisuus on...
<Skebaristi> Quuqu: pystyy ite polttamaan, tai vaikka usb-tikulle laittamaan, jos kone tukee usb-boottia
<Echramath> Eli http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/lataa.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/rAGKKv -> Lataa - Ubuntu Suomi
<bioterror> !unetbootin
<lubotu3> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Quuqu> siis mulla on tässä koneessa polttava asema, missä on tämä ubuntun käyttiskin, mutta en noista lataussivuilla olleista ohjeista tajunnut, että miten saan sen ladattua tuonne levylle kun se latasi sen työpöydälle
<bioterror> Quuqu, käyttämällä brasero -nimistä ohjelmaa
<Quuqu> eli menekö sinne braseroon ja laitan sen työpöydällä olevan tiedoston sinne ja sitten vain odotan?
<Quuqu> mulla on se ohjelma tässä järjestelmässä, mutta en kai oo koskaan sitä käyttänyt :)
<Echramath> Joo. Kunhan et polta sellaista levyä, missä on levykuva tiedostona.
<Echramath> Se ei käynnisty.
<Quuqu> tuon tiedoston kuva on sellanen "paperi missä kirjotusta"
<Quuqu> tai siis ymmärsinköhän oikein
<Echramath> No sen pääte pitää olla .iso, muuten sen on luultavasti väärä tiedosto.
<topyli> eikös sitä isoa voi ihan klikata hiiren kakkosnappulalla ja sitten valita menusta että poltappa tuo
<Quuqu> käynnistin braseron, mutta minkä vaihtoehdon vaitsen: levykuva vai dataprojekti?
<Quuqu> kun muistan lukeneeni, että jossain puhuttiin jotain levykuvasta
<Quuqu> mutta onko se kuitenkaan se oikea
<topyli> levykuva se on jos haluaa braseron kautta mennä
<Quuqu> okei ja se pääte on iso :)
<Quuqu> eli sitä vaan valkkaamaan?
<topyli> jep. drag/droppikin varmaan pelaa
<Quuqu> levykuvista se ei löytänyt sitä, ennen kuin ottaa että näyttää kaikki tiedostot.. olenko siltikin tekemässä oikein?
<Quuqu> vai pitäisikö siltikin tehdä datalevy?
<Quuqu> * en ole mikään jahkailija * :D
<topyli> ei kun siitä levykuvasta levy. datalevystä tulee vaan semmoinen jossa on toinen levykuva sisällä :)
<topyli> emmää tiedä miten tuo brasero toimii. ite olen vain klikannut sitä iso-tiedostoa ja valinnut sieltä valikosta että teepä levy
<Quuqu> eli niinkin onnistuu?
<Quuqu> jos koitan silleen..?
<topyli> niin kai se helpoin on
<Quuqu> ja se tekee sen ubuntun levyn sit siitä?
<Echramath> Jos nyt tosiaan jahkailisit sen verran että lukisit ohjeet.
<Quuqu> mut kun mä en ymmärrä niistä
<topyli> niin, jos se on ubuntu-levyn kuva niin ubuntu-levyhän siitä tulee
<Quuqu> :D ei kuitenkaan sit mikään windoussi :D
<Echramath> Levykuva on sellainen raakakönttä joka sisältää kaikki boottisektorit ja tiedostojärjestelmät ja tiedostot ja kaiken mitä nyt cd:ssä sattuu olemaankaan.
<Quuqu> juu ja mulla ei löytyny kakkospainikkeella sellasta kohtaa että oisin voinu valkata sen levyn tekemisen
<topyli> onkohan se sitten levykuva ollenkaan. jos olet ladannut esim. puolikkaan :)
<Quuqu> Ecra: sen verran tiedän, mmutta muutoin loppuu tietämykseni siihen
<Quuqu> siis latasin sen sieltä ubuntun sivuilta
<topyli> siis näin? http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/lataa.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/rAGKKv -> Lataa - Ubuntu Suomi
<topyli> ja sitten näin: http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Levykuva#head-d6d01ec49d684eae4f659e18f6984333dcc340bc
<topyli> en minä ainakaan osaa yksinkertaisemmin selittää
<Quuqu> juu.. mut siis oon "vähän" hätänen, se ei oo vielä ladannu sitä loppuun asti :D :D :D
<topyli> joo 1 pitää suorittaa ennen 2:een siirtymistä, homma on tarkkaa
<Quuqu> Juu, tollasta ohjetta, minkä laitoit tohon viimesenä oikeestaan hainkin.. eksyin vana aina englanninkielisille sivuille ja jos ymmärrän vaan noin puolet, niin sit oon ihan pihalla (je n puolet on sanoja: and, or, download ja next) :D
<Quuqu> vana: aina
<Quuqu> öh.. näppäimet hukassa siis : = =
<Quuqu> e = a
<Quuqu> ei vaan siis piti sanoa, että nekin puolet on sanoja..
<topyli> eli onko ubuntu-fi:n lataussivulla sittenkin käytettävyysongelma... se "kirjoita lataamasi tiedosto cd- tai dvd-levylle" on linkki juuri tuohon ohjeeseen
<topyli> ehkä siinä pitäisi olla erikseen linkki "ohjeet"
<topyli> ei kyllä tuo aika selkeä minusta silti on
<Quuqu> no, minä en päässyt koskaan siihen kohtaan saakka koska ihmettelin jo kesken latauksen, että mitäs sitten :)
<Quuqu> Mutta kiitoksia kovasti opastuksesta minulle kovapäälle :) Poistun nyt, kun pitää lähteä viimeistä teatteriesitystä vetämään.. Heipat vaan kaikille
#ubuntu-fi 2011-08-11
<elias_a> Apua tarvitaan: http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=40024.0
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/tGRBRq -> Mokkulayhteyden tarkkailu ja automaattinen uudelleenyhdistäminen
<Sysi> mokkuloiden kai pitäis toimia geneerisillä ppp-virityksillä, pingaukseen vois tehä jonku scriptin, (bash/python, resetoinnista en tiiä) irrotus ja tökkäys on vähän vaikea arpoa, ejectiä vois tietty kokeilla
<elias_a> Ai niin - ejectiä voi tietysti kutsua ohjelmallisestikin vaikka se ei mitään mekaanista tekisikään....
<Sysi> en lupaa että toimis, joillekki mokkuloille pitää käsin/udevilla sanoa eject että toimivat alunperinkää
<elias_a> Sysi: Onkos ne sellaisia muistitikku-kiikku -mokkuloita?
<elias_a> Sellaisen kanssa joskus tappelin...
<anger> Oliko se niin että spotify clientti siirtää tietoa myös muille käyttäjille?
<Echramath> Kyllä se taitaa p2p:nä toimia.
<anacron> joo
<anger> Mietin vaan kun ufw näyttää blokanneen yhteyksiä mun koneelta aika liutaan muita ip:itä, jotka vaikuttaisi olevan yksityiskäyttäjiä
<anger> ja aika erilaisiin yläportteihin
<Echramath> En tiedä sitten kun niin monella on nattibokseja ja kukaan ei viitsi avata sille portteja.
<Sysi> pääseehän torrenttisoftatki natin ohi
<anger> No, kunhan ei ole tullut tuholaisia koneelle
<bioterror> hmmmm
<anger> Ja liekö linuxversion vika, vai miksi tää pätkii nyt näin paljon...
<bioterror> työpaikoilla ihmiset käyttää paljon spotifyta
<Echramath> Sysi: Siinä pitää olla jommalla kummalla päällä portforward.
<bioterror> hyvin sit ropisee tollasta P2P-yhteyttä
<Sysi> Echramath: mun tiedon mukaan natin ohittamisen pitäis kyllä onnistua sisältäpäin
<Echramath> Sysi: Millä ilveellä voit avata yhteyden sen läpi sisään?
<Sysi> Echramath: en tiiä teknisesti, mutta mulla toimii torrentit molempiin suuntiin vaikka natissa/palomuurissa ainoa reikä on ssh:lle
<Echramath> Sysi: Sen takia, että se toinen tyyppi on avannut portin.
<Echramath> Koska kaksi tyyppiä ei voi liikennöidä keskenään jos kummallakaan ei ole torrenttiportti auki.
<Echramath> Johtopäätös: käyttäjät avaa sen, koska homma toimii paremmin.
<Echramath> Mutta spotifyllahan meni konsepti uusiksi.
<anger> Muutenkin kuin että rajoittavat ilmaiskäyttöä huomattavasti enemmän?
<Echramath> No sillä just. Nyt niillä on yhtä käyttäjää kohden enemmän rahaa.
<czr> noi nat-poraukset perustuu "ominaisuuksiin" NAT-laitteissa
<czr> eli hyodynnetaan NATtien ennustettavuutta porttien allokoinnissa yms
<czr> ei se mikaan idioottivarma systeemi tietty ole
<Satoris> Tai upnp:tä, joka useissa kuluttajalaitteissa on automaattisesti päällä.
<czr> se on toki se yleisempi
#ubuntu-fi 2011-08-12
<rhkfin> Saanko SSH:n yli näkyviin toisen koneen yhden prosessin stdout-tulosteet?
<anacron> en tiedä mitä se tarkoittaa, mutta jos saat sen päätteellä katsottua normaalisti niin toki onnistuu
<anacron> mulla oli kotona niin että growl huutaa hilightit ircistä
<anacron> se kyllä vaati jonkun scriptan joka kirjoitta ne hilightit johonkin tiedostoon
<rhkfin> anacron: growl on Windows/Mac -ohjelma..
<anacron> entä sitten, se oli vaan esimerkki
<rhkfin> anacron: ajan ohjelmaa Y koneella A. Se tulostaa stdouttiin teksti (eli jos sen käynnistää päätteestä, ne tekstit näkee siinä päätteessä). Miten näkisin nämä tulosteet SSH:n yli käynnistämättä ohjelmaa SSH:n yli?
<anacron> toi growlhan on vain ohjelma joka näyttää sen tekstin näytöllä, sen nyt voi jokainen hoitaa miten haluaa
<Crazyguy> rhkfin, ei tule muuta mieleen kuin avaamalla sen ohjelman screenissä
<rhkfin> Crazyguy: Hmm.. vois ehkä toimia.. GUI-softat aukee screenissä ihan normaalisti?
<Crazyguy> hmm... en ole ihan varma
<anacron> ei mun mielestä
<rhkfin> kate: cannot connect to X server
<rhkfin> joo ei
<anacron> mut siis jos sen tarvittavan tiedon näkee päätteessä tavalla tai toisella, niin onhan se poimittavissa sieltä
<anacron> voihan sen ajaa samalla tavalla vaikka johonkin tiedostoon ja se tieto haetaan sitten sieltä ja näytetään jollain ohjelmalla
<rhkfin> joo, ohjelma > tiedosto vois ehkä toimia.. sit etänä tarkkailee ko.tiedostoa..
<anacron> http://justindow.com/2010/03/26/irssi-screen-and-growl-oh-my/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/TooG8o -> Jabba Rants  » Blog Archive   » Irssi and Screen and Growl, oh my!
<anacron> tota vois yrittää soveltaa
<anacron> kuhan vaan tietää et millä ohjelmalla näyttää sen tekstin
<rhkfin> vaikka watchilla :)
<rhkfin> watch tail tiedosto
<MasterJ_> hmm, miksihän mulla on ylläpidossa asenna release kohta, ihan ku tämä ois asentanu tämän usb:lle tai ainaki luulee niin
<Mkaysi> Minulla on MacBookilla sama paitsi, että tässä se on Unity palkin ylimmäisenä.
<dimape> Kubuntu 11.04 ei oikein tykkää toimia, jatkuvasti joku ohjelma kaatuu, mokkula ei toimi jos Kmail tai Xchat on jäänyt päälle lepotilaan mentäessä, Dolphin kaatunut tänään yhden istunnon aikana kolmesti
<Lynoure> dimape: alusta saakka ollut noin vai vasta tuoreesti?
<Lynoure> ekana kattoisin että onks muistit kunnossa
<Sysi> komposointi päällä?
<Lynoure> toi mokkulaongelma kyllä kuulostaa mokkulatyypilliseltä, voivat meinä juntturaan jos yhteyttä ei sulje, katkaisee vaan sähköt
<dimape> Lynoure pari päivää oireillut
<dimape> tosin mokkulaa olen käyttänyt liki saman ajan tämän kanssa, asensin Kubuntu -paketit assyillä kun Unity alkoi rassata
<dimape> ja assyillä käytin Ethernetiä
<dimape> mutta ainakaan videoita katsoessa ei ole vaaraa BSODista
<dimape> VLC tosin lakkasi toimimasta heti Assyjen jälkeen
<dimape> SMPlayer ajaa saman asian joten olkoon
<dimape> ehkä tämä on näitä "Ubuntuun jälkeenpäin asennettu Kubuntun paketit" -ongelmia, tai Wubista johtuvia ongelmia
<dimape> pitää tehdä puhdas asennus jahka saa kaiken tärkeän talteen
<Paavi2_0> dimape: jos sulla on erillinen /home, niin puhdas asennus on helpompi tehdä
<Sysi> paitsi että sillon säilyy kaikki ongelmia aiheuttavat asetukset
<Paavi2_0> näin vastaisuuden varalle suosittelen osioimaan siten, että /home on omalla osiollaan erillään muista
<Paavi2_0> Sysi: mahdollisesti. mv ratkaisee ongelmia...lisää vaikkaa kaikkiin "pistetiedostoihin" (kuten esim. .bashrc) vaikka ykkösen eteen ennen uutta asennusta
<Paavi2_0> jos haluaa palautella asetuksia, niin vanhat on tallessa siellä jossain.
<dimape> Paavi2_0 kuten jo mainitsin tämä on Wubi -asennus eli Windowsin sisälle asennettu, /home on rootin sisällä
<dimape> pitää joka tapauksessa pyyhkiä Windows pois, seKIN on tehtaan jäljiltä järkyttävällä tolalla
<dimape> ja erillisestä /homesta, aina ennen olen niin tehnyt mutta kun Toshiba teki kaksi NTFS -osiota ei oikein voi tehdä muuta kuin asentaa Windowsin sisään
<dimape> ja asennus oli sellaista säätämistä että ei huvittanut alkaa tapella /homea omaksi osiokseen
<ighea> gpartedilla sviut ja svaut sukkelaan osiot oikoen
<Paavi2_0> wubi on ihan hyvä kokeiluluontoisiin virityksiin, mutta mun mielestä se ei sovellu mihinkään pysyväisluontoisempaan
<dimape> joo voi olla, en ole alkanut osioida tämän läppärin AINOAA levyä uusiksi kun sitä tavaraa on jonkin verran
<ighea> live-kiekko on hyvä kokeiluun :(
<Paavi2_0> seikkailunhaluinen voi toki tehdä ntfs-osiosta /home:n
<ighea> wubi tuottaa vain hienoja ongelmia
<dimape> pitää ENSIN saada tavarat talteen ja vasta sitten pyyhkiä levy ja tehdä sellainen osiointi kuin sattuu miellyttämään
<Paavi2_0> wubi on hyvä, jos ei viitsi tehdä/hankkia asennuslevyä, mutta haluaa kokeilla ubuntua
<dimape> itse käytin wubia koska oli pakko tällä osioinnilla
<dimape> toista olisi ollut muutama vuosi sitten kun koneen mukana toimitettiin asennuslevyt, nyt ne pitää OSTAA
<Paavi2_0> ubuntun asennin osaa tietääkseni muuttaa jo olemassaolevien osioiden kokoa ja luoda vapautuneeseen tilaan tarvittavat uudet
<Paavi2_0> dimape: tarkoitin ubuntun asennulevyjä
<Paavi2_0> tai siis *levyä
<dimape> Paavi2_0 viimeksi kun koitin se vain sotki Windowsin eikä saanut aikaan osioita joille olisi voinut asentaa yhtään mitään
<dimape> ja Ubuntusta on kokemusta 2006 alkaen eli kokemattomuuden piikkiinn tuskin menee
<Paavi2_0> hmm. mitäköhän se on sitten feilannut. :/ itse oon asennellut ilman ongelmia windowsin rinnalle. kavereiden koneille.
<dimape> silloin kun jaksoi säätää saattoi joutua tyhjentämään levyn yhdellä asennuslevyllä, tekemään osioinnin toisella, ja asentamaan pääsi vasta sitten kolmannella distrolla
<dimape> koska ne osiointisoftat oli kaikki kuraa
<Paavi2_0> noh, jossain ubuntun versiossa graafinen asennin feilas kaikilla mahdollisilla thinkpadeilla. oliskohan 9.04 ollu. :(
<Paavi2_0> dimape: mun kokemuksella noilla moderneilla asentimilla käyttäjä ei kovin suurella todennäköisyydellä pysty tekemään mitään väärin, mutta asentimessa itsessään voi olla joku vakavahko vika
<dimape> sepä se, kun ne on 'idioottivarmoja', kaikki on tehty niin 'helpoksi' että sitä ei osaa enää käyttää
<dimape> Unity on oikein kouluesimerkki
<dimape> se yksin muodosti 150% syistä joiden vuoksi asensin Kubuntun vaikken KDE:hen olekaan 4.0:an julkaisun jälkeen koskenutkaan
<Lynoure> aina voi siirtyä Debianiin
<czr_> tanaan just toissa juteltiin siita miten kaikki gui ymparistot on jotenkin vain degeneroitunu jatkuvasti
<Paavi2_0> mulla on omilla koneilla kaikilla crunchbang statler, eli debian squeeze kilkkeillä
<Sysi> unity on vähän monimutkanen, gnome3 on hyvä
<czr_> asiat jotka joskus edes jotenkin toimi, ei toimi enaa. tai sit vaan pitaa tottua ajatukseen et kirjautuu ulos/takas jatkuvasti tai reboottaa..
<Paavi2_0> nyt oon vanhempien luona ja näpyttelen ubuntu classic -työpöydällä
<dimape> älä puhu rumia, olen enemmän .rpm -miehiä kuin .deb -kansaa, Ubuntua vain tuli alettua käyttää koska käyttäjäyhteisö oli liki ainao joka oikeasti oli aktiivinen
<Paavi2_0> yum, hyi
<Sysi> zypper on pätevä jos ei tykkää yumista
<Paavi2_0> eka jakelu, jota käytin, oli tosin mandriva
<dimape> nyt kun PCLOS:in taso on pudonnut 1.0:n huipputasosta pohjalukemiin ja Fedora tai OpenSuSE ei kumpikaan juuri houkuta Ubuntu on ainoa jota suostujn käyttämään
<Sysi> dimape: mää oon ihan hyvä ubuntuilija ilman ubuntua :P
<Sysi> mää en ikinä tykänny vanhasta gnomesta, klmosessa on vipunsa mutta siinä on sentään yhtää aateltu tehokkuuttaki
<tpls> jaksaiskoha tuo uutta fedoraa kokeilla
<dimape> PCLOS 1.0 ja KDE 3.5.8 oli kuningas
<Sysi> (kuinkahan offtopic tää juttelu nyt on)
<tpls> viimeks ku testasin niin se oli eka linuxi piiiitkin aikoihin joka asennuksessa onnistui sotkeen bootloaderin totaalisesti
<Sysi> vanha kde oli vielä kauheampi ku gnome :P
<dimape> Sysi erittäin offtopic
<Sysi> tpls: ubuntusta siirtyessä voi joutua lukemaan vähän manuaalia
<tpls> ?
<Sysi> jos siis et oo tottunu muihin ku ubuntuun, asiat tehään erilailla
<dimape> PCLOS (Mandrivasta johdettu tsydeemi) 1.0 oli paras mitä ole käyttänyt, looginen, kaikki asetukset löytyi kun niitä tarvisti, ja se oli VAKAA, keveydestä puhumattakaan
<tpls> siis, mä oon aloittanu vuonna 2002 linuxin käytön slackwarella :)
<Paavi2_0> hyvinkin paljon
<tpls> ja olen fedoraa yms rpm-pohjasia käyttäny
<czr_> 95 slack. redhat 1.0 ei toiminu silloin.
<Paavi2_0> mun ekat kokemukset linuxista tais olla redhat ja slackware
<Paavi2_0> n. vuonna 98
<czr_> tosin, en kyl sanois et 95 mikaan jakelu "toimi"
<ighea> lubuntu on aika kiva paketti
<Paavi2_0> mutta aktiivikäyttäjä oon ollu vasta vuodesta 2005
<dimape> mutta sitten se yksi kaveri joka osasi hommansa heitti lusikan nurkkaan ja nyt koko distro on jotain hirvittävää
<czr_> slackia oli mukava kayttaa kuitenkin
<ighea> muutama vammaisesti laucnhbadiin piilotettu softa tekee siitä melko käyttökelpoisen
<Sysi> jossaki välissä kannattais varmaan #ubuntu-fi-offtopic
<tpls> nojoo, slackissa ei tosiaankaa silloin ollu mitään paketinhallinta softaa niin se oli kyllä kivaa ku 0-tason linuxtietämyksellä lähteä asentaan jotain softaa
<czr_> .tgz to the rescue
<czr_> disksetit oli kyl hieno idea sinansa
<tpls> lähinnä ne riippuvuudet, paketti a vaatii pakettia b, joka vaatii pakettia c jne ja sit niistä kryptisistä virheilmotuksista koita sit päätellä mitä se nyt tällä kertaa on vailla
<tpls> se hajotti. usein.
<czr_> hajottaa aptikin edelleen aina valilla :-)
<dimape> tpls no pitäähän nörtillä JOTAIN tekemistä olla
<czr_> depedency management done wrong on aina sellainen ffuuuu-moment.
<tpls> o
<tpls> olikoha niin et debianin apt oli tämmönen eka järkevä paketinhallintazydeemi
<czr_> se on ehka jarkeva mut ei se depedencyja laske oikein
<czr_> perustuu heurestisiin saantoihin, ja tarkoittaa et se on kyl ehka nopea, mut joskus ei osaa ratkao tilanteita itse.
<tpls> lähinnä mietin mikä oli ensin
<czr_> vaikka ois vain yksi mahdollinen ratkaisu ongelmaan
<dimape> toista se on tässä, Delphin kaatuu, menee vartti kunnes tarjotaan mahdollisuutta tappaa prosessi, sitten pyydetään lähettämään virheraportti, sitten pitää koota raporttia muutama minuutti, sitten kerrotaan että nyt pitäisi rekisteröityä bugzillaan että raportin voi lähettää, jne.
<czr_> apt oli hyvin pitkalle ensimmainen mista itse olin tietoinen et toimi jarkevasti
<Sysi> xfce on aika old-school
<czr_> ja dselect sen paalla vaikka olikin vahan rough
<dimape> ja lopuksi pitää vielä kuvailla missä olosuhteissa kaatuminen tapahtui
<dimape> pitäkää tunkkinne
<czr_> dimape, just tuota narisin tuos aiemmin
<Sysi> xfce on vielä suhteellisen simppeli ja modulaarinen
<czr_> mut sekin on gtk:n paalla
<czr_> ja gtk bloattaa jatkuvasti versiosta seuraavaan
<czr_> pitais tehda joku simplex mika on vain pois tielta, ei edes yrita mitaan gui-file-damageria ja avot.
<czr_> ymparisto selainten ja terminaalien ajamiseen
<dimape> ja kaikki tämä vikinä tulee Assembly Summer 2011 -tapahtuman Linux helpdesk/esittely -standin vetäjän suusta/sormien näppäilyistäö
<czr_> kaiken muun voi tehda komentorivilla/mc:lla/whatnot
<czr_> ei. kyl makin vikisen.
<czr_> enka asmeissa ole oikeasti kayny sit vuoden 95 tai 96.
<czr_> tosin pari vuotta takaperin kavin kaantymassa kun sai ilmaiset liput yms
<czr_> olipa se huonoksi menny.. toista se oli kun miehet oli rautaa ja koneet puuta jne..
<dimape> itse olen ollut 2007 lähtien, ja bain 2007 olen maksanut lipuista
<dimape> *ja vain 2007 piti sanoa
<Sysi> czr_: voisit kokeilla jotai *boxia
<czr_> Sysi, kyl ma gearboxia kaytan :-)
<czr_> borderlands toimii edelleen yllattavan hyvin. en tajua miten ne on voinu tehda niin loistavan pelin.
<czr_> Sysi, heita joku esimerkki boxista niin ehka ymmarran paremmin :-)
<Sysi> openbox ja fluxbox oli mielessä
<czr_> katotaas
<czr_> kyl ma joskus noita katsoin mut molemmat ei tayttany mun mahdottomia kriteereja
<czr_> openbox deppaa pangosta..
<czr_> no go
<czr_> en loyda fluxboxin sivustolta edes mista se deppaa..
<czr_> hmm. nakojaan suurin osa depeista on valinnaisia. ehka sita vois tosiaan kokeilla. mika fiilis sulla on sysi noiden suhteen?
<Sysi> karuja
<czr_> hmm. yksi mita piti pitkaan kokeilla oli hmm. odotas
<czr_> http://www.nongnu.org/ratpoison/
<Sysi> latova
<Sysi> kaveri vaihto ratpoisonista awesomeen
<czr_> hmm. Lua-extensible.
<ighea> fluxbox on ihan kakka sitten 1.1-sarjan tultua
<czr_> mut yhyhy. d-bus.
<ighea> lisäsivät ikkunoiden toimintojen scriptausta minkö seurauksena ainakin minulla ikkunoiden vaihto kestää kauemmin ja ne jopa välkkyy ja fokus heiluu ;E
<czr_> ehka se on se joku opengl-karkki? ;-)
<czr_> "ikkuna heiluu".. "se on efekti".. "no en haluu".. "haluut haluut, os x:ssakin heiluu ja steve on aina oikeessa".. "yhy.. ok sit."
<czr_> hmm. ehka mun vain pitais kerata lista noita ja kayttaa yksi ilta joskus kokeilemiseen
<czr_> ehdotuksia?
<czr_> muita kuin mita ylla oli
<Sysi> ikkunamanagereita on linuxissa aika monta..
<tabasko> howdy
<tabasko> toimiiko täällä kellään esim katsomon videot moonlightilla?
<ighea> tuskin
<ighea> laahaa muutaman version jäljessä vaadittua silverlight-yhteensopivuutta
<tabasko> ighea: toimii toi, mutta lagaa ihan jumalattomasti
<tabasko> koneesta tai yhteydestä riippumatta
<tabasko> oon yrittänyt etsii että saisko tota soitettua mplayerillä tms, mutta ei oikein onnistu linux.fin ohjeillakaan
<Daedro> moro
<Daedro> asennan nyt ubuntua ensimmäistä kertaa, mutta oon stuckissa @95%
<Daedro> win7 on asennettuna kovalevylle
<ighea> parhaita ideoita keskiyöstä
<Sysi> kauanko se on ollu siinä jumissa?
<ighea> liekö alkanut lataamaan jotain hienoja päivityksiä tai kielipaketteja taustalla tuossa kohtaa? :E
<Depe> :D
<ighea> ubuntium on vähän kuin windows. jos tahtoo säästää hermojaan niin verkkoyhteydet on alhaalla asennuksen aikana ja jos ajattelee selviävänsä vaivatta jatkossakin niin ei kytke sitä koskaan internetsoriin x)
<Sysi> aina on se kysymys vähän raudasta riippuen että lisääntyykö vai väheneekö bugit
<ighea> ja aurinkomyrskyjen hurjuudesta
#ubuntu-fi 2011-08-13
<kallee> En saa n900 nettiä toimimaan 11.04 kanssa. Tuolla(viimeinen postaus):https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager/+bug/765516 on kai jonkinlainen korjaus asiaan, mutta en osaa käyttää sitä
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 765516 in ModemManager "can't establish a mobile broadband connection using an n900 connected over USB" [Undecided,New]
<kallee> Nyt se toimisi vain verkkovierailuna
<Sysi> saunalahti?
<Sysi> puhelimen liittymä siis
<kallee> juu
<kallee> No taidan laittaa tähän 10.04:n
<Wompatti> Tuollahan luki että versiossa 0.5.0 on korjattu kyseinen ongelma.
<kallee> No ei tämä ainakaan toimi
<Sysi> saunalahdella sanoo aina että käyttäis verkkovierailua koska saunis käyttää elisan verkkoa
<ath> Android ainakin osaa katsoa jostain, että ei ole mikään verkkovierailu, vaikka onkin Saunalahti.
<kallee> Minulla on saunalahden sivuilta laitettu roaming esto päälle
<kallee> Eihän tietokoneen asetusten sitä pitäis kumota
<Sysi> ei ole oikeaasti roaming, kone luulee että ois
<kallee> Luulin jo, että tulee hirveet laskut :D
<Wompatti> Ei kait roamingilla ole merkitystä, jos ei ole lähellä rajaa tai ulkomailla.
<kalle> Nyt taas toimii. En tiedä johtuiko siitä, kun käynnistin puhelimen uudelleen ja ohitin pin koodin. Laitoin sen vasta tietokoneella
<kalle> On siis mahdotonta, että tämä on verkkovierailulla. Puhelimen operaattorinakin näkyy saunalahti
<pena> Miten saan asennettua fontteja gimppiin? Olen laittanut ne /usr/share/fonts (tms.) kansioon, ja esimerkiksi LO writer tukee niitä, mutta gimp ei näytä.
<pena> ratkes
<DL_> heissan
<DL_> http://www.data-systems.fi/product_info/6085/96790?ad=hintaseuranta&ad_src=hintaseuranta.fi&ad_content=TP-Link+TL-WN321G&ad_prodid=160354    Onko joku testannut tän tikun toimiiko ubuntu 11.04?
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jwk5bU -> Data-Systems Oy
<tale> DL_: Tuo toimii suoraan kaikissa nykyisissä Linuxeissa.
<DL_> Kiitos
<Pena> Miten saisin toimimaan gmaxin ubuntussa? Myös muu vastaava käy. Ohjelmaa käytetään pelin modaamiseen (.dff tiedostojen muokkaukseen) ja se vastaa maksullista Zmodelleria.
<ighea> blenderrrr
<Iltsu> oot aika monta tuntii myöhäs
<Iltsu> :P
<Iltsu> tosin vastasit siihe hetiku mä luin kysymyksen :D
<ighea> jos kärsivällisuus on luokkaa habanero niin ihan sama vaikka olisin ajoissa
<ighea> jaa se on itkeny jotain ihan urakalla
<ighea> noh.
<DL_> Jos sitä ens viikolla pääsis testailee xubuntua tuohon vanhaan läppäriin
<ighea> laita lubuntu mielummi
<DL_> Mitäs eroa niillä on?
<DL_> Ei ainakaan tollasta ole ubuntun sivuilla
<ighea> http://lubuntu.net/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/xTeLIn -> lubuntu | light Ubuntu for faster computing
<ighea> lubuntussa tulee mukana lxde deski
<ighea> eli huomattavasti kevyempi, mutta silti täysin käyttökelpoinen vaihtoehto verrattuna xfce4:än, joka ei enää ole mikään kauhean kepoinen perhonen
<DL_> Täytyy kokeilla. Eli toi varmaan kans on myös live cd että voi testata ennen kuin asentaa?
<ighea> juu, ihan samanmoinen kuin muutkin
<DL_> okei
<ighea> seuraava julkaisu pitäisi olla jopa täysin canonicalin siunaama... sivuilla vielä seisoo että tähtäävät moiseen ,mutta jostain syystä minulla on kutina että tuon 11.04:n pitäisi lubuntunkin osalta olla virallisen virallinen... noh. ens versiossa sitä sitten
<ighea> ihan näin muuten... mitä tuo sinun vanha läppärisi on syönyt?
<ighea> kun ei se perus ubuntukaan niin ihmeitä vaadi toimiakseen iloisesti, tosin ubuntun johdannaisethan ovat siinä määrin täysin sama käyttöjärjestelmä, että ainut merkittävä ero pitäisi olla ymmärtääkseni valmispaketit ja käytetty työpöytäympäristö
<DL_> 6 vuotta vanha aceri se on 1,4GHz celeron ja 2*512MT DDR 333MHz ja näytönohjaimelle jaettu 16mt keskusmuistista. Muistaakseni joku tollanen.
<ighea> senkun vaan läväyttää yhden koneelle ja siihen voi sitten myöhemmin lyödä ihan mitä työpöytää kokeiluun vain lystää
<ighea> no eihän se sitten vielä tosiaan täysin kuopattava ole :)
<DL_> Windows xp kestää semmoset puoli tuntia käynnistyä.  :P
<ighea> tuskin sentään puhtaana asennuksena?
<DL_> eih
<ighea> kaiken maailman kilkesoftaa kun on levy täynnä ja vielä tiedostojärjestelmän sirpaloituminen kaupan päälle niin kyllä se kestää
<ighea> ja kiintolevykään ole ihan enää uusinta uutta :)
<Echramath> Eiks tuo lubuntun sisältö ole ihan perusrepoissa?
<DL_> Vai pitäiskö tuolla koneella pyörähtää yhtä hyvin perus ubuntukin?
<Echramath> Ei kai se nyt niin paljoa ole lihonut, että ei pyörisi.
<mjr> kyllä sen nyt pitäis pyöriä
<mjr> iliman desktop-kiihotuskarkkia luultavasti
<Echramath> No, ylimääräisten työpöytien asennus vie vaan vähän levytilaa. Kyllä niitä voi kokeilla.
<ighea> vänskää, lubuntun käynnistäminen livelevyltä puhtaalle työpöydälle pelkkä lxterminal auki näyttäisi syövän vain 120Mt rammiskaa
<ighea> jaahas
<ighea> mitä kerneliversiota teillä on ajossa 11.04:ssä?
<Sysi> kaikilla ei ehkä oo default
<ighea> ei varmasti
<ighea> pitänee tarkentaa että rullaako 2.6.38-10-generic
<Paavi2_0> defaultti
<ighea> vai -8-generic
<Paavi2_0> kannattaa pitää pari vanhempaa plakkarissa, niin voi grubista tarvittaessa valita sellaisen, joka toimii, jos tulee ongelmia
<ighea> mietin vain, että rullaako sama scriptan pätkä kaikille bootloadereille nuo valinnat tuonne listaan jos moista käyttää
<ighea> pikkasen sai raapia päätään että missä pissii kun splashit ei näy vaikka kuinka ajelee update-grubia ja update-initramfs:ää, joten tuskastuin muutenkin sen ihme sooseihin ja siirryin tuttuun ja luotettavaan extlinuxiin
<ighea> jonka seurauksena huomasin että update-extlinux kääräsee ihan söpösti kernelit listaan, mutta aakkosjärjestykseen joten siellä kummitteli 2.6.38-8-generic vakiona ennen 2.6.38-10-genericiä
<ighea> mikä aiheutti myös melkoista söpöilyä kun automatiikka update-initramfs:ssä kuitenkin kääräisi muutokset ainoastaan 2.6.38-10-generic:n initrd.img-tiedostoon ;E
<Paavi2_0> splashit on turhia ;)
<ighea> näyttää vanhuksille mukavammalta
#ubuntu-fi 2011-08-14
<kingi89> onkohan kukaan mahdollisesti kikkaillu wiimotea infrapunan kanssa toimimaan osoitinlaitteena? periaatteessa tiiän mitä pitäis tehä mut eipä tuo kursori värähtänykkään
<AK> Osaako joku sanoa miks DVD ubuntu toimii huanosti
<ighea> määrittele "toimii huanosti"
<ighea> jökkii, pökkii, tökkii, lykkii, nykkii vai hyppii?
<ighea> jos siulla on vain surkia dvd:n kieputin tai kiekko ei ole parasta mahdollista AAA-luokkaa
<tuhoojabotti> Oikeat koodekit asennettu
<Echramath> Vilkuttaa valojaan, naksuu, pööpöttää ja hetkuilee ympäriinsä.
<czr_> ylimääräinen hetkuilu on kyl ikävää
<anacron> :-D
<anacron> mitäs täällä mötkötellään
<ighea> parjataan ja korjataan maahanmuuttopolitiikkaa
<anacron> ei näyttäny siltä
<ighea> ubuntu on kyllä nykyään aika söpö käynnistymään ja sammumaan
<ighea> ei montaa sekuntia anneta vanheta
<ighea> vielä kun heittää kaiken tuhkan pois kuten ubuntuone-sössöt niin työpöydänkin saa kokonaan näkyviin ihmisten aikaan
<skfin> Yhteisön kokous kello 21 kanavalla #ubuntu-fi-tiimit, tervetuloa!
<DL_> Mikäs juttu toi on?
<skfin> Että yhteisö kokoontuu päättämään yhteisön asioista
<skfin> http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Yhteisön_kokous
<tuhoojabotti> Ei lataudu sivu. :u
<skfin> Hitaasti mutta varmasti...
<tuhoojabotti> Erroria hieman.
<skfin> Joo, *hitaasti mutta epävarmasti
<tuhoojabotti> :)
<skfin> Yhteisön kokous alkoi juuri kanavalla #ubuntu-fi-tiimit, vielä ehtii hyvin, tervetuloa!
<jap_> Toimiiko 11.10 Mokkulat?
<bioterror> toimiiko ne mokkulat itessään? :)
<tuhoojabotti> Mulla toimii.
<jap_> pystyykö päivitystä ajamaan update managerin kautta 11.04-->11.10?
<tuhoojabotti> Henk. koht. en suosittele upgradea ikinä. :D
<Sysi> alphan kanssa toimivuus on ylipäätään vähän epävarma
<jap_> Mutta onnistuuko sitä tekemään sieltä käsin?
<Sysi> update
<ighea> ighea suosittelee komentorivityökalua
<Sysi> sudo update-manager -d
<ighea> do-system-upgrade vai mikä olikaan
<Sysi> tai gksudo ehkä paremmin
<ighea> ja mielellään screenissä tai vastaavassa
<Sysi> do-release-upgrade
<ighea> että jos hienot graafiset purkat kippaa niin harmittaa vähemmän
<jap_> joo pittääpä pistä kone tekemään yöksi töitä.
<bioterror> tuhoojabotti, höpöä
<jap_> Muistelen kyllä että olen joskus aikaisemmin vetänyt suoraan update managerilla setin läpi vaan eipä sitä tahdo muistaa kaikkea oluen huuruisia asennu sessioita
<bioterror> mä oon _aina_
<Sysi> yks oikeastaan väärin tehty ubuntupäivitys ei tainnu hajottaa ihan heti ainakaa
<bioterror> oon asentanut josus jonku 6.06 ja päivittänyt putkee siitä 8.10
<bioterror> kun ei ollut muuta asennusmediaa
<ighea> nerokasta
<jap_> eiks se grubbi näyttä alussa vaihtoehtoja jos sekosaa niin menee vanhaan vaihtoehtoon?
<ighea> olis voinu tietty asentaa vain sen 6.06:n ja siitä sitten humauttaa puhtaan levyltä boottaamalla netinstallin
<jap_> tai sitte vikasietotilaan ja sieltä kumoaa uusimmat paketit?
<bioterror> mitä windowsia te käytätte?
<Sysi> jap_: ei mene kokonaan vanhaan ja päivitystä on vähän vaikea kumota, kesken jääneen saattaa saada lopetettua
<ighea> jap_: jos oot kova sälli niin otat root-osion tiedostot talteen live-medialta tar:lla
<Sysi> bioterror: sitä jossa versionsisäset päivityksetkää ei toimi ihan täysin loogisesti
<ighea> sitten voi huoletta päivitellä
<jap_> no pain no gain.
<bioterror> tai sit vaan päivittää
<ighea> pääsis helposti takaisin jos ei tykkää päivityksen lopputuloksesta
<bioterror> jos ei tykkää päivityksen lopputulemasta, on ehkä parasta asentaa Dos 5.0
<bioterror> mä uskottelen itsellenikin aina että bändien viimeisin levy on parasta ko. orkesterilta ;)
<bioterror> sit joku sanoo "St. Anger"
<jap_> ei ku olin oikeasti tosi pettyny tohon 11.04 niin ajattelin nyt että jospa viellä antais mahdollisuuden ja kokeilis vaikka tätä uusinta sitte.
<bioterror> mikäs siin 11.04 mättää?
<ighea> jap_: ota klassinen deski käyttöön 11.04:ssä ja maailma pelastuu
<bioterror> asenna Xubuntu
<Sysi> vanhempaa ois varmempi kokeilla ku testiversiota
<ighea> lubuntupa
<bioterror> XFCE4 ei tule muuttumaan
<jap_> käytin mä sitä klassista työpöytää mutta haluan uskoa että kehitys menee parempaan suuntaa ku beta käytän näitä ja sitte kritisoin niitä voimakkaasti.
<bioterror> oikein
<bioterror> waylandia varttoessa
<ighea> waylandi vaikuta lainkaan siihen onko se unity käyttökelvoton vai ei x)
<jap_> Miksköhän ne ei oo tehny sitä gnomessa sillain sitä grafiikka kikkailua niinku win8ssa? että se ois tarvittaessa käytössä saman session olessa päällä, tavallaan sivussa?
<bioterror> mikä siin unityssa nyt sit mättää?
<bioterror> mikä siinä plasma desktopissa mättäsi?
<jap_> no jotenki tuntu siltä että siltä gnomelta vietiin sielu ja lähdettiin kosiskelemaan jotain tablet käyttäjiä? entiiä mun mieli pide vaan.
<hifi> kaikkien desktoppien ongelma on että ne on oikean työn tiellä :p
<bioterror> hifi, onhan sullaki työpöydällä joku kynäteline tms. ;)
<bioterror> kuppi vettä ja värejä
<tuhoojabotti> Voi voi, tekis mieli kyllä asentaa läppäriin buntu. :P
<hifi> joka tapauksessa se mitä itse haluan on että saan ne yleisimmät ohjelmat nopeasti auki ja ruudulla ei olisi mielellään mitään muuta kuin ne ohjelmat
<jap_> On se plasma desktoppi ihan nätti vaan eipä siellä oikein sitten mitään järkevää saa aikaan.
<tuhoojabotti> Mut en uskalla, kun saan se kummiskin kosahtamaan ja tarviin läppäriä. :D
<hifi> ei mitään vitkettejä tai muuta
<bioterror> bulkki gnome3 on kyllä kiva
<ighea> tuhoojabotti: luo livetikku jonka laitat säilömään tehdyt muutokset ja käyttele sitä x)
<hifi> siitähän siirrytään koko ajan pois että se desktop ei olisi tiellä vaan se tuodaan esille
<hifi> en tykkää
<ighea> bioterror: vielä kun mutter jättäisi sen compositoinnin pois kokonäytön softista niin jei
<hifi> moni juttu on "ihan kiva" mutta ei siitä loppujenlopuksi ole mitään käytännön hyötyä
<bioterror> ighea, pieni juttu toi kompositio
<jap_> ite tykkään lookista että työpöytä on tyhjä. en halua turhia ohjelmia roikkumaan auki ja aiheuttamaan ongelmia.
<hifi> jap_: näin
<bioterror> jap on selvästi kohta joku tiling-puristi
<hifi> tiling on vaikeakäyttöinen konsepti
<hifi> se ei välttämättä ole hirveen tehokasta
<hifi> niiden tilattujen ruutujen välillä selaaminen menee työstä
<hifi> ja niiden asetteluun
<hifi> ja hyvänen aika jos et halua että joku ruutu tiletetään
<hifi> mitäs hemmettiä sille sit edes tehdään :)
<bioterror> sanotaan että se kelluu
<bioterror> yleensä esim. GIMP on sellainen softa joka noilla huurupäillä on floattaava
<hifi> väärässä paikassa, väärän kokoisena, siirtäminen vaikeaa jne.
<ighea> bioterror: ei ole pieni juttu jos se määrää että jaksaako paska intel atomi toistaa 720p videota vai ei :P
<hifi> tileä olen kokeillut useamman kerran mutta mitä enemmän olen käyttänyt sitä enemmän se pääominaisuus vaan tuntuu olevan tiellä
<hifi> parempana ratkaisuna olen huomannut ihan puhtaan dual headin jolloin saa kaksi selkeetä työaluetta
<bioterror> ighea :(
<hifi> ja ne sitten asettelee miten haluaa tapauksesta riippuen
<jap_> hyvästä työpöydästä voisi ottaa oppia esim. a500 workbench työpöytä ehkä hieman modernisoituna.
<bioterror> no onhan noita amigapöytiä
<jap_> no annetaan vanhuksen levätä nyt kuitenkin rauhassa. :)
<hifi> jap_: mitä hyvää siinä oli?
<jap_> no ei ollu turhaa glitteriä.
<hifi> eikö nää pelkistetyt window managerit aja samaa asiaa?
<hifi> *box, wmaker jne.
<jap_> ainoa widgetti taisi olla kello.
<hifi> mitä kaikkia noita nyt on
<jap_> pitää testailla niitä kuhan kerkee.
<Echramath> Ei mun mielestä xfcessä ole ylimääräisyyksiä tässäkään.
<Echramath> Tarpeellisuuksilla oon sitä täyttänyt.
<hifi> Echramath: ei sen enempää mitä itse laittaa
<ighea> gnom3 fallback moodissa
<bioterror> noh
<jap_> oon testannu sitä se oli ihan hyvä joo
<bioterror> fluxbox vaikka
<bioterror> siinä on nykyään systray
<hifi> xfce on ihan näppärä kyllä
<hifi> itse ajan sitä tällä hetkellä
<jap_> joku siinä oli siinä xfcessä... en nyt muista mikä..
<bioterror> jap_, se paneeli on kasa kakkaa
<bioterror> hölmösti pitää siirrellä juttuja siinä
<hifi> why is that?
<hifi> hölmösti?
<bioterror> pitää laitella spacereita vai miten se meni
<hifi> niitä voi siirrellä ihan erillisellä listalla
<hifi> ettei tarvitse käsin kiskoa
<jap_> pittää antaa sille xfcelle viellä uusinta kierros.
<hifi> http://hifi.iki.fi/tmp.png like so
<Sysi> mää oon aina tykänny xfcen/kde:n nappien asentumisesta palkkiin paljo enempi ku gnomen epämääräisyydestä
<jap_> grep sinä mielenkiintoinen pirulainen..
<tuhoojabotti> Kyllä.
<elias_a> Iltaa!
<elias_a> Kas - kaikki ircnetin kanavat vetäneet tilttiin.
<elias_a> MIstähän moinen johtuu?
<jap_> jaa-a
<elias_a> Selvis. Saunis on päivitellyt serveriään.
<jap_> sillä lailla
<jap_> No pain no gain . 1h 10min viellä.. taistele sotilas taistele.!!
<elias_a> jap_: ?
<Iltsu> elias_a, Hillan IRCnet-pätkimiseen: myös irc.nebula.fi on käytettävissä (ja vakaa) ja irc.elisa.fi korvaaja on tulossa
<elias_a> Iltsu: Kiitos tiedosta!
<Iltsu> kapsin kanavan topikis noi
<elias_a> Iltsu: Jep - siellä ei ole tullutkaan roikuttua vähään aikaan.
<Iltsu> juu
<jap_> niin ei tää mun illan asennus projekti etenee hitaasti mutta varmasti kohti kliimaksia.
<Iltsu> jollai muute on varmaa joku superneuvo tai vinkki, mulla on nassi-konees ubuntu ja siel olis jakoja joihin mielelläni pääsisin käsiks kans intervepin yli enkä tahtois käyttää scp:tä/sftp:tä/tms. asiakkaana siis windows-kone
<Iltsu> tohonha vois kyl esmes säätää vp.n välii, mut mun käsityksen mukaa openvpn:n säätämine ei tosiaa oo mitää hauskaa puuhaa?
<Iltsu> et josko joku osais vinkata jotai mil ton vois toteuttaa
<jap_> tee suojattu tunneli
<Iltsu> se et tekis tunnelin vaatis et otan siit windows-koneesta verkkojaot pois päältä
<Iltsu> eikä mua sitä kiinnostais tehä
<Sysi> winscp/filezilla ei oo tarpeeks kiva?
<Iltsu> joo ei, sanoin just etten tahtois käyttää
<Iltsu> ku sil ei sit vois popitella musiikkei esmes
<Iltsu> tarvis biisit siirtää aina läppäril
<jap_> Onnellisia debianin käyttäjiä täällä?
<Mkaysi> Kuinka saa hosts.denyn muistamaan mitä siellä on ja mitä ei ole?
<Mkaysi> jap_: On, Debian Sid toisella koneella.
<Sysi> debian on oikeastaan offtopicia, ihan toimiva käyttis, voi vaatia enempi säätöä (tai vähempi tai eri säätöjä)
<jap_> muuten vaan mietitytyää toi deb6 että olisiko kokeilemisen arvoinen?
<Iltsu> debianin ongelma o mul ainaki se etten tiiä mitä käyttäisin työpöydässä
<Sysi> mää mietin uskaltaisinko asentaa debianiini gnome3:a, on kyllä aika toimiva xfce nyt
<jap_> ite mietin just tota deb6 ja xfce kompoa
<Iltsu> stables on monesti ikivanhoi pakettei, sit unstablessa ja testingis  taas on aina se hajoomisen riski
<jap_> vois vähän aikaa kikkaila niiten ja katsoa mitä kde tulevaisuudessa saa aikaan
<Sysi> mää päivitin kutosesta testingiin että sain uudemman xfce:n jossa on lisää vipuja
<jap_> 'mitenhän sen debin asennus koneeseen jossa on ubuntu? löytyy grybista käyttis vaihtoetho
<Echramath> Olikos siinä kiihdytykset jos virtuaalikoneeseen asennat?
<Mkaysi> Löytyi, http://denyhosts.sourceforge.net/faq.html#3_19
<physically_fit> hi, could someone in Finland share an IP from a proxy, just for 10 minutes. I need to watch a video but it says that's only available in Finland. message me.Thanks.
<physically_fit> anyone from Finland that can do me a favor. could you download a video for me? it lasts just 18 minutes. the site won't load it for me because I don't live there. thanks. (message me)
<physically_fit> shit
<ikonia> physically_fit: do not ask in here
<ikonia> physically_fit: I am warning you now - do NOT ask
<ikonia> control your language
<physically_fit> hello finish people
<physically_fit> i mean finnish
<ikonia> physically_fit: do not ask for people to bypass country specific content
<physically_fit> im just saying hi to my scandinavian friends
<ikonia> that's fine
<Echramath> *giggle*
<ikonia> physically_fit: I am just makig it %101 clear as you've just been banned from other channels for ignoring this instruction and asking
<physically_fit> i really want to watch that video, ikonia
<ikonia> physically_fit: that's fine, but do not ask people to break country specific content
<ikonia> that is not what the ubuntu community is here to do
<ighea> :P
#ubuntu-fi 2012-08-06
<Muhari> Paljon kiitoksia ubuntu yhteisölle tästä mainiosta oppaasta.  http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=8541.0
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/IK3MJr -> dynaaminen DNS, nimipalvelun päivityksen automatisointi
#ubuntu-fi 2012-08-07
<elias_a> Jos joku tietää mikä ATI Radeon Mobility X1400:n kanssa olisi lääke korkeaan prosukuormitukseen, olen kiitollinen vinkeistä.
<elias_a> 59% cpu-ajasta haukkaa topin mukaan ihan idlenä. 12.04 Unityllä.
<tale> elias_a: Mikä prosessi sen ajan haukkaa? Onko jotain efektejä päällä, semmoisia jotka vois ottaa pois?
<elias_a> 1061 root      20   0  111m  11m 4032 S   47  0.6  40:43.38 Xorg
<elias_a> Eipä tuon enempää tuosta saa irti.
<elias_a> Taitaa olla vain skeidaa tuo ajuri.
<jkorkean> onko binääriajuri käytössä?
<elias_a> jkorkean: Mitäs tarkoitat? Eikös ne kaikki ole binääreitä ne ajurit? :O
<jkorkean> amd:lle on saatavilla avoimen ja suljetun lähdekoodin ajurit
<jkorkean> $ lsmod | grep fglrx
<jkorkean> kertoo onko suljetun lähdekoodin ajuri käytössä
<jkorkean> suljetun lähdekoodin ajurin pitäisi haukata vähemmän resursseja
<Sysi> siirtää grafiikkakuormaa prossulta näyttikselle minkä pitäiski hoitaa se
<mjr> luulen ettei ati tue x1400:aa enää fgrlx:llä
<jkorkean> molemmat ajurit ovat tosiaan ladattavissa binäärinä, mutta suljetun lähdekoodin ajuri on ladattavissa vain binäärinä, siksi sitä joskus sanotaan binääriajuriksi
<elias_a> mjr: Olet oikeassa.
<elias_a> Ei näytä löytyvän enää tukea.
<elias_a> Pitänee vain koittaa keveämpää desktoppia sitten.
<Sysi> unity-2d vaikka aluksi
<elias_a> Höh. Ei se taidakaan olla ajurivika.
<elias_a> Nyt äksän loadi on siedettävä.
<elias_a> Taitaa olla joku fläshinpentele, joka aiheuttaa tuon...
<anger> Fläshi on kyllä joo sellanen joka syö cpu-tehoja riippumatta näyttisajureista
<anger> Nimim. atom-koneen omistaja
<anger> Sillä ei tartte yrittää kokoruutufläshiä fullhd-resolla
<n1ko> jep, mutta ei xorg
<elias_a> n1ko: Siis eikö se näy xorgin kuormituksena se flashin kurakuorma?
<n1ko> en muista miten se näkyy jos jos näyttis ei tue kiihotusta, mutta kiihoituksen kera ei
<n1ko> ja sivistynyt veikkaus oli ettei näy vaikkei oiskaan kiihotusta
<elias_a> Ok.
<anger> Miksei voisi olla xorgin kuormaa?
<anger> Jos video output on x11:n kautta
<anger> En mä ainakaan muista koskaan nähneeni fläshiä topin listauksissa :)
<mjr> toki x-clientit voi saada X-prosessin syömään cpu:ta vaikka kuinka
<n1ko> anger: et näekkään, näet selaimen
<anger> Laittakaas joku "mplayer -vo x11 jokuhdvideo.mkv" pyörimään ja katelkaa x:n kuormia
<Sysi> mulla on kyllä se flashin container tms. tullu aika tutuksi prossunkäyttäjänä, en tiiä on muuttunu jossaki välissä tai riippuuko kuinka ajureista
<anger> Mikä on flashin container?
<anger> Chrome? :)
<n1ko> firefoxilla on näköjään plugin-container joka syö cpu:n, chromessa chrome
<n1ko> mutta X11 se ei ole
<Sysi> ei käytetä poroselaimia :P
<n1ko> käytetään mikä toimii
<anger> Hnnngghh
<anger> Kokeilin firefoxia pitkän tauon jälkeen, jumahti heti ensimmäiselle sivulle jonka yritin avata
<n1ko> mozilla organisaatio on menetetty
<n1ko> toivottavasti joku vaan ottais kopin thunderbirdistä tai lähtis muuten vaan tekeen sille kilpailevaa
<n1ko> google ois toki luonnollinen vaihtoehto,mutta niillä taitaa olla niin tiiviisti webbiapplikaatioissa panokset ettei se sovi portfolioon
<anger> thunderbird on kyllä edelleen pitkälti käytössä
<anger> meilien lisäksi sitä tulee käytettyä rss-feedien lukemiseen
<n1ko> kyl
<anger> rss on kanssa ominaisuus, jonka lisäämistä nettiselaimiin mä ihmettelen
<anger> miksi mä haluaisin lukea nettiselaimella rss-feediä?
<anger> ja kun nettiselain haluaa sen oletuksena avata, niin tuon listauksen vieminen sähköpostisoftaan on asteen hankalampaa
<Sysi> miks ihmeessä kukaa lukis sähköpostiohjelmalla rss:ää?
<anger> Siksi että uutiset näkyy kätevästi listauksena ja sitten otsikkoa klikkaamalla viestikenttään avautuu se varsinaisen uutisen webbisivu
<anger> Pystyy kätevästi seuraamaan tuoreimpia uutisia halutuista lähteistä
<peku> google reader on hyvä vaihtoehto rss-lukijaksi jos käyttää useampaa konetta
<Sysi> anger: ihan samalla lailla toimii selaimessaki
<anger> No ei kyllä lähellekään
<Sysi> tuolla kuvauksella samalla lailla :P
<n1ko> mulla ero on lähinnä siinä, että selaimessa jutut on kovin dynaamisia kun taas sähköpostisoftan layout on pitkälti staattinen
<n1ko> ja se näyttää kivasti heti pikavilkasulla mihin haaroihin on tullut jotain jne
<n1ko> kai sitä selaimeenkin sais pitkälti samanlaisen toimiin jos oppis pitään yhtä tabia auki
<elias_a> Antakaas kaikki kiukkuista palautetta EBU:lle vuoden kamalimmasta flash-kötöstyksestä: http://www.eurovisionsports.tv/london2012/epg/index.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/pqv9AJ -> Eurovisionsports - London 2012 - EPG Live!
<Kilpuri> Tämän illan tyhmäkysymys:
<Kilpuri> Mistä tempaisen unityyn näytönsäästäjän?
<Tekno> niin ysäriä
<torde> :D
<Kilpuri> jaa. olkoon sitten.
<Sysi> tuotatako gnome-screensaver vieläkää näytönsäästäjiä vai vaan kellon?
<Kilpuri> windows koneesa olen pyöritellyt muutamaa valokuvaa ruudulla (näytönsäästäjänä) Kyllä minä tulen toimeen ilmankin semmoista, mutta tulipahan kysyttyä.....saahan ne kuvat laitettua pyörimään jos haluaa, mutta olisi "automaattisesti"
<torde> eiks nykyään käytetä näytön automaattista sulkemista nyt kuitenin
<Kilpuri> Niinhän toi sulkeutuu, eikä siitä mitään haittaakaan ole. Läppärissä se olisi jopa suotavaa
<Tm_T> kyllä siellä näytönsäästäjä pitäisi löytyä
<Kilpuri> No löytyy kyllä viikon valosta, mutta ei tosta sovellusvalikoimasta tai sitten en osannut hakea
<Kilpuri> [22:32] <Tm_T> kyllä siellä näytönsäästäjä pitäisi löytyä  <--pitäisihän miehikkälästäkin löytyä viinakauppa
<IhqTzup> :D
#ubuntu-fi 2012-08-08
<valta> Moi onko kukaan hereillä? joka osaisi auttaa ubuntun paneelin poistossa
<valta> mulla on tässä ubuntus toi yläpaneeli missä on sovellukset ja sijainti se pitäs saada pois
<valta> :)
<valta> meinaan mulla on tälläinen awn paneeli ohjelma mitä käyttäisin eikös se aja saman asian ainakin näin ymmärrän
<valta> olis suuri apu jos joku osaisi auttaa jos se siis on mahdollista
<valta> toki toi alempi paneelikin saisi lähtee käytännös
<valta> ja jos joku saattannee auttaa mua ongelmassa niin olisin todella kiitollinen jos juttelis yv:llä kun jos en ole koneella ja tänne tulee juttua enemmän kun laki sallii on aika siistii etsii siitä 4-7h juttelujen seasta omansa ;)
<valta> ja jos ihmettelette että miksi tulen teiltä kysyy miksen etsi googlella niin olen etsinyt mutta tietoa ei löydy/löydä
<valta> käytin joskus vähän aikaa ubuntuu 2-3v sitten ja tässä pystyi lisäämään noita paneleita ja poistamaan ja sijaintia muuttaa mutta enää ei voi
<valta> tai en ainakaan osaa :(
<valta> eikö kukaan ole paikalla :O
<Tm_T> maltti on valttia
<valta> juu näin on kerrottu mutta kun tekisi miel duunata tätä linuxia :D
<valta> ja jos joku ystävällinen henkilö osaisi auttaa näin linuxin alku metreillä
<Tm_T> juu, eiköhän sitten kun joku joka osaa auttaa on paikalla (:
<Tm_T> mulle gnomen paneelit on kohtalaisen vieras juttu niin en suorilta arvaa
<valta> jep jospa tää ei taas viskaa pellolle määrätyn ajan sisää :/
<elias_a> valta: Riippuu siitä, mikä Ubuntu, mikä graafinen sessio (Gnome vai joku muu).
<elias_a> Mulla on esim. käytössä davmail, joka ei ilman puukottamista suostu tilakuvaketta tunkemaan 12.04:n paneeliin.
<elias_a> Se, että käytössä on linux tai edes Ubuntu ei vielä tarkoita sitä, että se awn toimisi siinä Ubuntussasi.
<tale> valta: Mikä Ubuntu on kyseessä? Ja mikä työpöytäympäristö? Gnomessa ainakin paneelin saa pois painamalla hiiren ominaisuuspainikkeella paneelin kohdalla ja valitsemalla "poista paneeli".
<tale> valta: Googletin: ubuntu remove panel. Toinen löytynyt artikkeli on tämä: http://askubuntu.com/questions/118953/how-to-delete-a-panel-in-the-classic-desktop
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/8iYnU0 -> gnome - How to delete a panel in the classic desktop? - Ask Ubuntu
<mlpug> koitan selvittää printterin mustetasoa ttink nimisellä ohjelmalla. Se pyytää parametriksi printterin device_filen. oletan että tämä on joku /dev/usb/lp0 tjsp. Miten selvitän tätä printteriä vastaavan device filen?
<mlpug> se tuntuu tulostavan täysin normaalisti eli ongelma on musteentason näyttöohjelmien kanssa
<Iltsu> mmmm, kai gnomes oli joku käli mistä niit tulostimii hallitaa
<Iltsu> et siellä varmaa näkyis
<mlpug> no se sanoo että "Marker levels are not reported for this printer" ja palstoillakin tunnutaan neuvovan, että tämän epsonin kanssa pitää käyttää mtink/ttink:iä
<czr> mut sieltä ehkä selviää se laitetiedosto
<mlpug> Siellä gnome printersmanagerissa näkyy tälläinen (usb://EPSON/Stylus%20SX130?serial=NB...)
<mlpug> ensinnäkin onko "device_file" joku dev hakemistossa oleva tiedosto? oletan että on
<mlpug> ja jos on niin onko joku yleisempi proceduuri että kun mulla on pöydällä laite ja sen on usbilla kiinni koneessa niin miten selvitän mitä dev filettä, draiveria tuo laite käyttää
<mlpug> lsusb:lla näkee bus ja device koodit ja niistä voisi päästä jäljille
<Iltsu> no ei nyystä kyllä taida päästä
<Iltsu> nomut jos koitat heittää ton usb://EPSON/blablabla sille parametriks ni räjähtääks maailma?
<czr> ls -la /sys/bus/usb/devices/ sit sen takaa loytyy usb enumeroinnit usb-osotteiden perusteella. lsusb nayttaa ne
<czr> sit kun loydat oikean niin sen alla on driver symlink esim niin saa selville ajurin
<czr> samalta tasolta loytyy myos dev-tiedosto, se sisaltaa major- ja minor koodit devicelaitteelle. sen voi korreloida sit luotuun laitetiedostoon /dev/:in alla
<czr> lienee joku yksinkertaisempikin tapa mutta yllamainittu on geneerisin mita on
<mlpug> fyi:device file paikantuu, mutta on joku muu usb kommunikointiongelma vielä jäljellä
<valta> saisinko apua nyt ongelmaani :)
<valta> eli ubuntu 12.04 muistaaksen on versio
<n1ko> ja..?
<valta> eli ongelmahan on se että pitäisi saada toi/noi paneelit pois mitkä on tässä työpöydällä
<n1ko> johan aamulla sulle annettiin valmiit ohjeet, vai oliko sen kanssa jotain ongelmia?
<valta> oho niin näkyi olevan tossa ylempänä anteeksi tyhmyyteni mutta olen herännyt klo 01:00 töihin ja en viel ole nukkunut niin vähän kuollut olo :)
<valta> tolla ohjeella onnistui
<n1ko> hyvä :)
<valta> harjoittelen vasta linuxii ja senhän kyllä huomaa :D
<skfin> Eipä tuolla niin väliä, sitä varten täällä on porukkaa auttamassa ;)
<vikas_> hi
<vikas_> anyone here?
<smj> joo
<czr> vikas_, this is the finnish language ubuntu support channel.
<ninnnu> aw, odotin mielenkiinnolla "do the needful"-kysymystä (whois-kannasta IP)
<czr> ninnnu, mikäs kysymys se sellainen on?
<Kilpuri> [19:25] <ninnnu> aw, odotin mielenkiinnolla "do the needful"-kysymystä (whois-kannasta IP)   <--mitenkä? mikä se semmoinen on?
<mlpug> Kilpuri, se on wikipedian mukaan: "do that which is necessary", with the respectful implication that the other party is trusted to understand what needs doing without being given detailed instruction.
<Mkaysi> czr: Olisit ohjannut kanavalle #ubuntu-fi-en
#ubuntu-fi 2012-08-09
<valta> saakos mistä muutettua ton kansioiden/ikkunoiden sulkemis rastin ja piilous ja koon muuttamis jutun tonne oikeeseen reunaan vanhana windows miehenä aika ärsyttävä toi kun on vasemmassa kulmassa noi :(
<valta> muutempa alkaa näyttää linux ihan hienolta :)
<valta> toki viel kun tulis se steamin peli niin ai ai taitaspa pysyy linux kun eiköhän se siitä ala se pelien tulo linuxille ja porukka hylkää windowsin
<valta> mites muuten on noiden virusten/yms laita nykyään näissä linuxeis? ja onko tähän hyvää virus ohjelmaa?/palomuuria
<astraljava> valta: Eipä juuri ole tiedossa matoja/viruksia, eikä sitä kautta linuxia varten av-ohjelmia. Toki clamav ja varmaan muitakin löytyy, mutta niitä käytellään lähinnä sähköpostipalvelimissa, kun vastaanottajat saattavat ajaa Windowsia.
<astraljava> valta: Palomuuri löytyy suoraan kernelistä, ubuntussa voit komentaa sitä mm. gufw:llä.
<czr> Mkaysi, vaikutti enemmän eksyneeltä lampaalta kuitenkin :-)
<Tm_T> palomuuri, mitä se on?
<astraljava> *rolls eyes*
<astraljava> ;)
<elias_a> astraljava: Se on sellainen astraalijuttu :P
<czr> otetaan normimuuri, tiili on hienoin imo, sit kastellaan bensalla ja tuikataan tuleen..
<czr> tietty pitää olla varovainen miten tuossa availee portteja samalla kun se palaa.
<tale> Kun palomuurit sidotaan yhteen, niinkuin lyhteet, ja tuikataan tuleen, se vasta on taidetta.
<czr> juhannuskokoissa toi on viety pisimmälle.
<czr> sen sisälle ei kyl kukaan pääse kun se on päällä
<Kilpuri> joo
<Kilpuri> jossain oli se ruåtsalaisten olkipukki vai mikä lyhde kasa se oli, joka oli tarkoitus polttaa juhannuksena.
<Kilpuri> Eiköhän joku ollut kastellut sen edellisenä päivänä palonsuoja-aineella.
<elias_a> :D
<valta> kiitos vastauksesta
<valta> ja sain asennettua sen kun ei ollut asennettuna
<valta> näin sitä joka päivä oppii jotain :)
<valta> mites toi kansijoiden noi sulkemis ja pienennys jutut saako niitä oikeeseen yläkulmaan vai ei kun eikös ainakin vanhemmassa ollut että pystyi muuttaa mutta tää uudempi on jotenkin suojattu "tyhmiltä" :D
<smoinen_> onko tietoa kuinka PulseAudion saa juttelemaan AirPlay-laitteiden kanssa? haluaisin saada ääntä mistä tahansa Ubuntun äänilähteestä AirPlaytä tukevaan vahvistimeen (Denon AVR-1912)
<skfin> pulseaudio-module-raop ja paprefs
<skfin> On paketit joita etsit
<smoinen> skfin: ok, kiitti. tutkinpa
<tale> valta: Saa ne toiseen ylänurkkaan. Wikissä oli ohje miten se tehdään. Riippuu taas mikä Ubuntu ja mikä työpöytäympäristö on käytössä.
<tale> valta: Voi myös valita käyttöön sen vanhan työpöytäympäristön, jolloin ruutu on muutenkin samanlainen kuin ennen.
<valta> ahaa pitääpäs kokeilla jos saisi sen niin helpottaisi kun joskus sitä käyttänyt niin oppinut siitä vähän enemmän
<smoinen> skfin: en saanut vielä toimimaan. asensin lisäksi pavucontrolin, mutta vahvari ei näy laitteissa. kokeilen macillä, että näkyykö silläkään.
<n1ko> toimii muuten levottoman huonosti
<n1ko> tai ainakin toimi viel viime ubuntulla,tuoreimmilla en oo testannutkaan
<n1ko> ihan posketon lagi (/bufferi)
<n1ko> ei se musasoitossa silleen iha hirveästi haittaa,muuten kuin että esim biisinvaihto kestää sen kymmenen sekkaa ja sama homma jos haluaa esim volumea säätää
<n1ko> kuten mutettaa :)
<skfin> Eli vaimo ehtii valittamaan musiikista ennen kuin menee mutelle?
<n1ko> niin
<n1ko> enkä tosiaan keksinyt tapaa säätää tuota
<n1ko> verkko oli 100Mbps ja airport yhden hopin päässä että mitään tarvetta moiselle ei ollut
<smoinen> n1ko: ok, harmi
<Aikola> Tere, asentelin äsken ubuntun Emachines E625 koneeseen
<Aikola> ja nyt se tilttaa loadin screeniin
<Aikola> vinkkejä?
<n1ko> Minkä ubuntun, millälailla tilttaa
<Aikola> uusimman version
<mlpug> 13.04?
<Aikola> ja kun käynnistän koneen niin jumiutuu siihen kohtaan missä lukee ubuntu ....
<Aikola> näköjään sittenkin asensin 12.04
<n1ko> 12.04 on uusin
<Aikola> jees
<Aikola> no sen asensin
<n1ko> mutta lähtisin siitä, että koitat muokata boot parametreistä sen splashin pois
<n1ko> ehkä sillä sais jotain vinkkiä
<n1ko> se livecd kuitenkin futas ihan ok?
<n1ko> (eli shifti pohjassa bootissa ja e:llä editoimaan boot parametrejä)
<Aikola> Joo, livecd toimi ihan hyvin
<n1ko> vastaako se kone pingiin?
<n1ko> jos se esim jämähtää vaan lightdm:n starttiin niin sitä ois ssh:n yli mukava debugata
<n1ko> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2000751
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/id93Jz -> [ubuntu] major bug causes crash if dsl cable is unplugged - Ubuntu Forums
<n1ko> onkos sulla verkkokaapeli kiinni
<n1ko> kuulostaa kyllä taas melko mielenkiintoiselta bugilta tuo :)
<Aikola> ei ole
<Aikola> enkä saa
<Aikola> mitä halusit et otan pois tuolta boot parametreistä?
<n1ko> splashin, mutta veikkaanpa että se issue on tuo verkkokaapeli mikä tuossakin mainitaan
<Aikola> eli aina tarttis olla kaapeli kiinni jos haluaa käyttää?
<Aikola> eli eikun winukkaa asentamaan takasin :D
<n1ko> no tälleen etänä on mahdotonta sanoa onko se nyt just tuo sama ongelma, mutta samaltahan se kuulostaa
<Aikola> koitan viel jotain sählätä
<anacron> aikamoinen bugi :D
<anacron> äkkiähän se on kokeiltu
<Aikola> ei auttanu
<Aikola> verkkokaapeli siis
<n1ko> oliko siinä linkkiä?
<n1ko> mites se pingi
<Aikola> jep
<Aikola> koitan pingata seuraavaks
<anacron> jos boottaat ilman splashiä, näetkö mihin kohtaan se jumahtaa
<anacron> ts. korjataan ongelma vasta kun se on diagnosoitu
<Nakkel> Millä voisin nähdä mikä X:n status on juuri nyt, siis tiedän että se on jumissa mutta olis kiva nähdä jotain syytä sille.
<Nakkel> Normi logeissa ei näy mitää
<elias_a> Nakkel: Eikös sieltä logeista löydy syy vaikka joutuisi antamaan IVO-resettiä?
<Aku506> Onnistuisko Ubuntussa (12.04) mokkulan kautta tulevan nettiyhteyden jako wlanin kautta toiselle tiekoneelle?
<Aku506> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/gvSrCw -> Internet/ConnectionSharing - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<elias_a> Aku506: No onnistuuhan se.
<Aku506> Toi ei toimi. Yhdistää, mutta yhteys ei toimi.
<Aku506> Miten?
<elias_a> Luot Network managerilla adhoc-verkon ja sillä siisti.
<elias_a> Vai onkos tuo se?
<Aku506> On
<elias_a> Öö - miten se yhteys ei toimi?
<Aku506> Yhdisti kyllä, mutta ei ollut nettiyhteyttä
<elias_a> Kulkeeko pingi toiseen koneeseen?
<elias_a> Kulkeeko pingi ulkomaailmaan? Jos kulkee - nimipalveluasetus jäi tekemättä.
<Aku506> En tullut kokeilleeksi. Täytyykin kokeilla huomenna. (Nyt en pääse sille toiselle koneelle)
<Aku506> Mites ton nimipalveluasetuksen pystyis tekemään, jos se on siitä kiinni?
<tale> Aku506: Kirjoitat tiedostoon /etc/resolv.conf ne nimipalvelimet joita kuuluu käyttää.
<IhqTzup> Eikös ne laiteta ihan network managerilla kuitenki.
<tale> Aku506: http://linux.fi/wiki/Resolv.conf
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/QpX4KH -> Resolv.conf – Linux.fi
<Aku506> Kiitti
<tale> IhqTzup: Jos käyttää Network Manageria, niin sillä voi tehdä kaikki nettiasetukset.
<Aku506> Kokeilen huomenissa kun saan toisen koneen testikäyttöön.
<Aku506> Kiitoksia
<Nakkel> elias_a: Ei löydy. Järjestlmä toimii ok taustalla, ainoostaan kaikki graafinen liike on seis sillon.
<Nakkel> Chrome esim. jauho ilosesti videoo taustalla.
<Nakkel> Kun X oli hyydästellö
#ubuntu-fi 2012-08-10
<Max^> ok
<Max^> laadukas soneran yhteys näköjän
<Echramath> Heh, "Ubuntu session" pitkästä aikaa kokeiltuna ei tuo ruudulle mitään käyttöliittymäelementtejä.
<Echramath> Työpöydän vaan. Onhan siinäkin Open in terminal...
<Kilpuri> Echramath: mitenkä? Nyt en käsittänyt, että mitä siellä työpöydällä sitten pitäisi olla?
<Kilpuri> Siis se pakettivarasto ikoni jne. puuttuvat?
<Echramath> Emmä sitä ole hetkeen kokeillut, mutta kai siellä pitäisi jotain nappuloita olla.
<Echramath> Ikkunoissa ei myöskään ollut reunoja.
<Sysi> Echramath: ei tainnu compiz lähteä käyntiin, sessio rikki tai ajurihäslinki
<Echramath> Hassua, ettei mikään elementti sano mitään.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-08-11
<Kihokki> Moroo, osaisko joku auttaa Synaptics touchpadin kanssa? Ongelmana on, että levy liikuttaa hiirtä hitaammin pystyakselilla kuin vaaka-akselilla. http://askubuntu.com/questions/28675/change-touchpad-horizontal-and-vertical-acceleration-sensitivity Tästä löytyi ratkaisu ongelmaan, mutta sen vaikuttaa vain kirjautumisruudussa hiiren nopeuteen.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/s271WU -> synaptics - Change touchpad horizontal and vertical acceleration/sensitivity? - Ask Ubuntu
<Kihokki> *se
<Mkaysi> Toimiiko 64-bittinen Ubuntu nykyään 32-bittisellä suorittimella, vai olenko luullut arkkitehtuurin olevan väärä yhdellä koneella? Jos toimii, mistä löytyisi lisätietoja tästä aiheesta?
<Sysi> luultavammin olet erehtynyt, mikä prossu siinä on?
<Mkaysi> Katson
<Mkaysi> AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3000+
<mjr> ei toki toimi
<Mkaysi> Hyvin tuo LIVE-CD näyttää toimivan
<Mkaysi> Vai saisinko virheilmoituksen vasta, jos nyt alkaisin asentamaan Ubuntua (12.04)?
<mjr> et
<mjr> sulla on varmaan 64-bittinen sempron
<mjr> niihin lisättiin se tuki jossain vaiheessa
<mjr> näköjään Manila-sarjasta eteenpiän
<mjr> eikun jo Palermossa, mutta vain osassa niistä (BW-malleissa)
<mjr> ja BX/CV
<Mkaysi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1140841
<mjr> siinähän se seisoo
<czr> noita 3000+:sia loytyy useammalla corella
<Mkaysi> Olisinpa tiennyt tuon asian vuonna 2008
<czr> mut juu, 64-bittinen nayttais olevan
<Mkaysi> Missä vaiheessa LIVE-CD alkaisi hälyttämään, jos käyttäisin väärää arkkitehtuuria?
<czr> buutissa hyvin todennakoisesti
<Mkaysi> Ok, kiitos vastauksista :)
<mjr> bootissa.
 * Mkaysi n pitää asentaa 64 bittinen tuohonkin koneeseen.
<Sysi> 64bit oli aika tappelu flashin yms. kanssa joskus 08
<anger> Onko olemassa vielä 32bit only suorittimia?
<Mkaysi> Hmm, toisessa huoneessa, käyn katsomassa.
<anger> Eikö cpu:t ole olleet 64bit jo jostain 2000-luvulta?
<anger> Ehkä joku arm on vielä 32bit?
<anger> Vai onko sekään?
<Mkaysi> 32bit only löytyi
<Mkaysi> Compaq Mini (minikannettava)
<anger> Oho, erikoista :)
<Sysi> ekat atomit on, core ennen kakkosta vissiin sitä ennen
<czr> armista on uusi 64-bittinen arkkitehtuuriversio kyl. tuli just kerneliin tukea/tulossa.
<czr> mut ei ole maailmalla nakyny viela yhtaan corea mika tuota tukis
<czr> kyl 2000-luvun alussa suurin osa prossista oli viela 32-bit only
<czr> alpha ja ia64 tais olla melkeinpa ainoat poikkeukset, ja s390
<Echramath> Minä ostin kuulkaa 64-bittisen prossun vasta tällä viikolla.
<czr> ppc64 tosin tuli aika nopsaan ja mips sen seurassa
<anger> AMD64 tuli ainakin 2000-luvun alussa
<anger> Siitä lähtien oma kone ollut 64bit
<czr> ah, totta. kuvittelin jotenkin et loppupuolella
<anger> Ärsyttää muuten edelleen, duunissa en erikseen speksannut serveristä että pitää olla 64bit
<anger> Sain sitten 32bit debiilin :/
<czr> ekat opeteronit 2003.
<anger> Ei tullut edes mieleen että joku asentaisi edelleen 32bit käyttiksen jonnekin
<Echramath> Mutta siis käytännössä P4 Prescott tuli vasta 2004 ja oli hyvin suosittu prossu sekin.
<anger> Ja winkkamaailmassahan toi 64bit siirtyminen on vasta nyt tapahtumassa
<n1ko> vasta nyt?
<n1ko> ehh
<Echramath> No siis XP->7-migraatio on meneillään.
<anger> Officestakin tullut vasta eka 64bit versio, joka kuulemma bugittaa törkeästi
<czr> suuri yllatys.
<n1ko> no officessa 64bittisyys on muutenkin niin ja näin
<n1ko> hyöty aika nolla tyypillisillä käyttäjällä
<czr> ei tarvi avata kuin vahan isompi dokkari niin kylhan se muistinkaytto silla rajahtaa aika nopsaan
<n1ko> jaa yli kolmen gigan? mimmosella dokkarilla
<czr> sellaislla mihin on upotettu printtilaatua olevia kuvia
<n1ko> höpöhöpö
<Echramath> Office ja printti...?
<n1ko> erikoistapauksia on aina, mutta kyllä nuo on harvassa
<czr> Echramath, you'd be surprised.
<anger> Ei tartte olla dokkarin 3 gigasia että office vie huomattavia määriä muistia
<anger> Kyllähän noi saa sitä muistia hukattua muutenkin
<n1ko> huomattava != 3gigaa
<anger> Officea parempia esimerkkejä voin webdevaajana antaa IE:stä, katsoin joskus että se vie tuplasti muistia kuin virtuaalikone jolla tapahtuu devaus ja pyöritetään testiserveriä
<anger> Joku 2 tabia auki IE:ssä
<n1ko> aika hc ie jos vie yli kolme gigaa kahdella tabilla
<n1ko> en ole webdevaajana moista vielä nähnyt =)
<anger> No ei tossakaan ollut siis 3 gigaa käytössä
<n1ko> mnii
<n1ko> eikä tollasia ongelmatilanteita pidä muutenkaan koittaa korjata raudalla. vaikka niin toki usein tehdäänkin :)
<n1ko> ts. jos softa on vuotanut muistia niin boottaus paikallaan sille
<tale> Selaimen sammuttamalla vapautuu gigatavu muistia. Google Chrome siis. Lieneekö se vuotaa muistia, kun imaisee muutaman päivän jälkeen tuon verran.
<tale> Seuraavaksi kun päivitän, pitää asentaa 64-bittinen ja hommata lisää muistia. Sovellukset on niin muistisyöppöjä.
<n1ko> Ja muisti halpaa :)
<Sysi> kyllä se vähän arveluttaa että hommaisko 8GB 50€:llä vai 16GB 150:llä
<n1ko> eipä oikeastaan
<n1ko> ja mulla on tällanen porvarikone mihin 16gb maksoi muutenkin satkun
<n1ko> (imac)
<czr> tale, V8 käyttää muistia aika innokkaasti, ja toki flash yms sit vuotaa sitä lisää
<czr> itselläni isompi ongelma on pdf-viewerit jotka jostain syystä kuluttaa Xorgin puolelta resursseja sen mukaan kuinka iso pdf on
<czr> ja sit ku aika useasti on tuhat+ sivuisia datasheettejä auki useampi samanaikaisesti niin xorg vie sit pari kolme gigaa
<n1ko> niin ja tuolla satkulla sai siis koko setin eli jäi 4GB viel nurkkiin :)
<n1ko> kuten sanottua,halpaa
<czr> kaikki on niin suhteellista :-)
<czr> max määrä mitä meidän uusi target tukee on 256MiB.
<czr> siihenkin on pieni ongelma löytää piirejä joiden saatavuus on järkevä
<Echramath> Ammutaanko se avaruuteen?
<czr> Echramath, ei tietääkseni :-)
<czr> mut ei siinä flektiä ole eikä liikkuvia osia
<czr> vanhassa targetissa on muistia 64MiB
<czr> ja tosiaan uudessakin vain 128, piirien saatavuuden vuoksi
<Sysi> jos ei kattele kissavideoita niin sehän riittää vaikka mihin
<czr> http://pastie.org/4455258 kyl se nayttais riittavan :-)
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/xS0kz9 -> #4455258 - Pastie
<czr> yksi ongelma tuon uuden targetin kanssa onkin ollu keksia jotain kayttoa ylimaaraiselle muistille.
<czr> tietty jos tuonne laittais pythonin tai javan niin sekin ongelma ratkeaisi kuin itsekseen
<Kilpuri> [15:23] <Sysi> kyllä se vähän arveluttaa että hommaisko 8GB 50€:llä vai 16GB 150:llä <--minä maksoin 100 euroa ja sain 32G
<Sysi> minkälaista muistia? tähän menis ddr3 so-dimm
<n1ko> ddr3 sodimmiä sai tosiaan 16G satkulla, normaalia varmaan sit viel halvemmalla
<Sysi> suomesta?
<n1ko> nih
<n1ko> verkkokaupasta
<anger> Kuinka hitaasti koneen pitää käynnistyä että sitä pitäisi pitää 24/7 päällä?
<tale> anger: Miksi se tietokone pitäisi sammuttaa?
<anger> Ei ole ollut tapana tyhjäkäyttää muitakaan koneita
<ferni> joo ei noita turhaan päällä jaksa pitää, ssd levyillä boottiaika on muutaman sekunnin. digiboksinaki toimiva kone osaa herätä itestään jos on jotain nauhotettavaa nii seki joutaa kii
<anger> ferni, juurikin näin
<Sysi> mää suosin valmiustilaa
<Mkaysi> mjr oli oikeassa. Default unetbootingissa antaa:
<Mkaysi> "This kernel requires an x86_64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU."
<Mkaysi> "Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU."
<Kilpuri> [16:11] <Sysi> minkälaista muistia? tähän menis ddr3 so-dimm <<---näyttää olevan loppu.
<Kilpuri> http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/product/5135/dhgrr
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/w73EL9 -> Kingston 8GB DDR3 1333 MHZ NON-ECC SO-DIMM-muistimoduuli | Tuotekuvasto | Verkkokauppa.com
<Kilpuri> Noista kokosin 32GB, kun ensin oli ajatuksena ostaa 4*4 eli 16, mutta toi oli tarjouksessa.
<czr_> itseäni lähinnä ärsyttää kun headless-kone päättää alkaa ajamaan fsck:ita
<czr_> tosin ärsyttää se deskareillakin mut aina voi painaa C:tä
#ubuntu-fi 2012-08-12
<gildean> czr_: se on jos sen koneen boottaa vaan tyylii kerran vuodessa
<Kilpuri> ?
<Kilpuri> en tajunnut mitään, mutta ei ole eka kerta elämässäni
<Kilpuri> Miten se boottaamistiheys tähän liittyy?
<gildean> Kilpuri: siinä on laskuri, en muista tarkkaan miten ne meni, fsck ajetaan joko joka 20:llä bootilla tjps. tai sitten jos menee liian pitkään boottien välissä niin se ajetaan joka tapauksessa
<czr> 180 paivaa ja 20 kertaa jos en väärin muista.
<czr> gildean, no mut mieti jos buuttais joka päivä. sit ois keskimäärin 1.5x per kk kun joutus odottamaan ihan sormia pyöritellen et "are we there yet".
<zacura> voihan nuo aikavälit säätää sopivaksi tune2fs:llä
<czr> voi toki. mut ongelmana on et ei sitä muista, ja sit ku on taas odottanu sen 15-20 minuuttia niin ei jaksa kun pitäis päästä tekemäänkin jotain :-) ja sit sen taas unohtais.
<zacura> hehe, niinhän se on kyllä, itsellä vain tullut tavaksi säätää tuo aina kun tekee uuden asennuksen
<czr> ois kyl niin hienoa et ext osais online fsck:n
<Sysi> nopee levy on kiva
<tale> Silloin kun tietää seuraavassa käynnistyksessä voi odotella fsck:ta, voi sammuttaa koneen shutdown -F -r now. Tuo -F pakottaa fsck:n seuraavassa bootissa.
<czr> tale, mites vastaavasti kerrotaan ettei halua fsck:ta seuraavassa buutissa? :-)
<tale> czr: tune2fs:llä voi säädellä pitempi väli niille tarkistuksille. En nyt heti tiedä saako estettyä yhdessä bootissa tarkistuksen.
<czr> no, tune tuos tulikin jo
<czr> eika toi ongelma ole niin iso deskareilla mut headless koneilla oikeastaan isompi
<tale> czr: Jaa, se olikin helppo.  -f     Skip fsck on reboot.
<czr> hmm. katos. pitaa yrittaa muistaa kokeilla enskerralla
<czr> toivottavasti toi on validi myos shutdownissa, ei pelkassa rebootissa
<tale> czr: man shutdown väittää tuollainen tarkennin on.
<czr> hmm. ei mulla loydy kyl
<czr> eika kylla loydy -F:aakaan
<czr> toi on joku uudempi juttu siis. post-lucid.
<tale> czr: Kyllä tuo minusta on Ubuntussa ollut vuosikausia.
<czr> no, ei loydy lucidin man-sivulta
<czr> -rhHPck pelkastaan
<ferni> ai ettei fsck:ta ajeta bootissa? sehän voi määrittää fstabiin viimenen kenttä nollaksi
<IhqTzup> :D
<czr> seuraavassa buutissa :-)
<ferni> no ei se sillon seuraavassa bootissa tarkasta :)
<czr> kyl kyl. toi on ihan speksit täyttävä ratkaisu :-) jos ois RHCE-testistä kyse niin menis läpi ;-)
<Sysi> jonku tietyn tyhjän filun luominen muistaakseni saa aikaan fsck:n bootissa
<czr> liittynee siihe miten shutdown -F on toteutettu
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/BackupPC
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/8MWnYe -> 2x33 BackupPC - Viikon VALO #85 | Viikon VALO
<Max^> valoja
<Max^> ei mitään varmuuskopioita
<Max^> hyvin se levy toimii vaikka joku uudelleensijoitettava sektori onkin
<czr> köh :-)
<paww> pfft
<Sysi> harmi ku levyt ei oo niin halpoja ku kaks vuotta sitte
<skfin> Mulle on kerääntyny tohon verkkolevysysteemiin nyt kahdeksan teraa tilaa, mistään en ole mitään vielä maksanut
<skfin> Eli yhtä halpaa on kuin kaksi vuotta sitten ;)
<Max^> eipä ne sektorit haittaa mut tää toinen pitää jotai outoa ääntäkin
<Max^> mut pitää kai uskoa että se on kunnossa ku ohjelma väittää niin
<skfin> Max^: Sekin on vain ominaisuus ;)
<skfin> Kai sinä olet ajanut sille sen laajan levytestin
<czr> smart:iin ei ole kyl taysin luottaminen
<czr> ihan fyi.
<czr> mul on rikkinaisia levyja jotka levyjen omasta mielesta ovat ihan taysin kondiksessa.
<paww> ei läheskään täysin
<skfin> No shortiin ei ainakaan
<czr> (full-testien jalkeenkin)
<skfin> full antaa melko usein ennakkovaroitusta mut ei aina
<skfin> short on melko turha
<Max^> ei siinä vikaa ole
<Max^> joku naksahdus kuuluu aina välillä vaan
<skfin> smarctl -t long /dev/sdXX vaan
<skfin> Josset ole jo ajanut
<Max^> kuuluukohan siellä liikkua vapaasti jotain ku kääntää levyä
<Max^> toinen ei kolise jos kääntelee
<skfin> Ei.
<czr> naksahdus voi tulla lampotilakompensoinnin yhteydessa tehtavasta head-resetista. moni lapparin levy harrastaa moista aika useasti.
<czr> 3.5" harvemmin
<Kilpuri> Selittäkääpä kerran vielä toi SWAP osio.
<Echramath> Ei sitten.
<Kilpuri> Kyllä minä tajuan, että mitä sillä tehdään, mutta minkä kokoinen sen pitäisi olla.
<Sysi> riippuu käytätkö lepotilaa
<Sysi> riippuu käytätkö lepotilaa
<Kilpuri> Annoin asennuksen määritellä sen osion ja se on nyt sitten 32GB samoin, kuin toi koneen muisti.
<Echramath> Mä en ole vakuuttunut, että tarvit sitä lainkaan 32 gigan muistilla.
<Kilpuri> sitten se, että kannattaisiko sen olla mekaanisella levyllä vai SSD levyllä
<Echramath> Paitsi lepotilaan.
<Sysi> tossa tapauksessa luultavasti et halua lepotilaa koska sillon sulla tarvis olla ton kokonen swappi, muuten muutama giga riittänee jos tarvii ollenkaa
<Kilpuri> Jaa.
<Kilpuri> siis se swap on ton lepotilan takia muistin verran..?
<Sysi> mää en oo pitkään aikaan käyttäny swappia ollenkaa, mitä ei suositella koska jos joku syö muistia niin kuolee random prosesseja tai kaatuu koko kone
<Echramath> No jaa, jos joku syö muistia, se tapetaan. Problem, officer?
<Echramath> Jos on swappia, se syö muistin ja swapin ja tapetaan sitten?
<Echramath> Erona se, että jos on swappia on paljon, se vielä kaupan päälle tukkii koko koneen.
<Sysi> ei välttämättä tapeta sitä joka syö muistia, valitettavasti
<Sysi> paitsi sillon ku räjähtää kunnolla
<Echramath> No mutta point being ei tuolla voi paeta sitä.
<Echramath> ...varsinkin jos käyttäjällä on 32 gigaa muistia.
<Kilpuri> No heitän arpakuutiolla jonkun lukeman ja kolikolla valitsen sen kiintolevyn, sitten kun ryhdyn osioimaan noita oikein tosissani.
<ferni> ei sitä vältti tartte tehä ollenkaan
<ferni> teet jälkikäteen swappifilen sen kokosen ku huvittaa
<Kilpuri> sama kai se on sitten laittaa sitä swappia vaikka 2gigaa, ei sitä ikinä kuitenkaan tarvitse minun käytössäni
<Kilpuri> ferni: siinä se onkin, että voihan noita muutella, mutta nyt toi asennus teki jo sen 32Gigaa
<Kilpuri> (kai se oli 32 eikä 16, muistia minulla on kuitenkin se 4*8G)
<ferni> hmm tekeeks se installeri vieläki esim just 32 gigan swapin jos on 32 gigaa muistia.. tosi kätevää jolleki 60gigan ssd levylle :)
<GyberSonic> Hei! Täytyypä ihan lähettää Ubuntua kehuva viesti; Olen saanut lähes kaiken mitä haluan toimimaan Ubuntussa.
<GyberSonic> Jopa Wine pyörittää nätisti Halv Liveä ja Portallia..
<GyberSonic> Ja mahtavinta mikä Sonic 4 episode 1 ja Sonic 4 episode 2 toimi pienen säädön jälkeen kuin unelma!
<GyberSonic> Tärkeitä pelejä nääs..
<GyberSonic> Hymh! Empathy ei anna laittaa avataria irc- keskusteluille..
<Iltsu> toimisko ms comic chat winellä, sil sais kivat avatarit
<GyberSonic> Kyllä siellä paikka on, mutta ei tapahtu mitään.. Liekö noin tarkotus?
<Iltsu> eiköhä
<GyberSonic> No samapa tuo..
<GyberSonic> Täytyy kyllä vaan sanoa taas pitkästä aikaa Linuxin käyttö tuntuut mahtavalta..
<GyberSonic> Ei lagii kuin Mac OS x tai Windows
<UrB> Valvehan on kovasti Linux-myönteinen
<UrB> varmaan peleistä alkaa tulemaan natiiviversioita
<GyberSonic> Niin
<GyberSonic> Siitä uutisesta ilahduin kovasti..
<GyberSonic> Ei tarvis enää Wineä.. Niin paljoo..
<GyberSonic> Vaan tulookohan ihan Steamin Sonic- pelitki Linuxille? Se ois mahtavaa..
<GyberSonic> Tosin uutinenhan koski vaan Source- pelejä..
<GyberSonic> Vai?
<ninnnu> Noppa on että sonicista ei tule natiivia Linux-porttia
<ninnnu> Valve korkeintaan liimaa winen noihin epänatiiveihin ja laittaa "tää ei ehkä toimi"-disclaimerin
<GyberSonic> Heh :D
<GyberSonic> Se olikin SEGA:lta aika veto.. Sonic Linuxiin... :)
<snowfake> joo, se 0,1% pelaajista on varmaan ihan täpinöissään nyt
<snowfake> ne jotka a) pelaa linuxilla b) tietää sonicin
<n1ko> ninnnu: osx-versiot on ainakin pelannu mainiosti. toki linuxissa ongelmana on pohjapurkka mutta eiköhän ubuntulla pelaa
<n1ko> ei winewrapperi hyvin tehtynä paha asia oo,varsinakaan vanhoissa/kevyissä peleissä
<GyberSonic> No mulla onkin Xbox 360 varalta....
<GyberSonic> Ihan vaan jos en saa Winelle toimii...
<ninnnu> n1ko: Mä kuulin sellasta juttua että OSX-Steamissa Win-onlyt on harmaina eikä niille voi tehdä mitään
<n1ko> niin onkin
<Sysi> niin hyvin ku pelit saa toimimaan winellä käsin virittämällä niin pelintekijän purkkaus vois olla jopa aika pätevä
<n1ko> en nyt hoksannut mitä hait talaa
<n1ko> takaa
<ninnnu> n1ko: emmäkää
<ninnnu> halus vain ymmärtää että sanoi että osx:ssä myös Windows-pelit toimii. Natiiveista kun puhutaan niin Valve on kai ottanu Ubuntun pohjaksi ja Linux-toimivuus == toimii Ubuntussa
<GyberSonic> Olenkin käyttänyt Steamia OS X:ssa... Tulihan se iMacini mukana.. En tykännyt käyttiksestä.. Lagitti paikoitellen sikana..
<GyberSonic> Ubuntu e oo laginu
<GyberSonic> Siis OS X tuli macin mukana
<GyberSonic> ups :(
<GyberSonic> asia virhe
<ninnnu> n1ko: ja pohjapurkka menee pois kun on staattiset kirjastot :p
<GyberSonic> Hyvä kun tulee Steam Linuxille! :) Se on vaan hyvä.. Saa Richard Stallman sanoo mitä tahansa..
<GyberSonic> Muka "epäeettistä" pah.. Mokoma pukki. Sanon minä...
<Echramath> Avoin softa sopii ehkä peleihin erityisen huonosti.
<Sysi> ahkerasti päivittyvä enemmän tai vähemmän grafiikkaongelmainen ei oo kovin ideaali alusta
<GyberSonic> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/stallman-calls-valve-games-on-linux-unethical
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jJQA6f -> Stallman Calls Valve Games on Linux ‘Unethical’ | OMG! Ubuntu!
<GyberSonic> Ups sori
<GyberSonic> Linkkasit josen
<Echramath> Tosin on kai niissä humbledundleissa ok pelejä ollut.
<GyberSonic> Pitäähän se ilmainen vaihtoehto olla.. Ja vielä parempi jos sekin soveltuu pelaamiseen. :)
<GyberSonic> No en minä Linuxia pelejen takia käytäkään..
<GyberSonic> Sen vakauden, tietoturvan ja edistyneisyyden vuoksi..
<GyberSonic> Ja kait se ideologiakin on hyvä asia.
<GyberSonic> GNU- ideologia
<GyberSonic> Open Source- ajattelu..
<GyberSonic> Olin jossain vaiheessa kovin hehkuttamassakin open sourcea!
<GyberSonic> Mutta joskus Stallman vaan ottaa pattiin..
<Echramath> Stallman ei kamalasti anna periksi.
<GyberSonic> Luuleeko mies todella, että avoimen koodin räpellyksillä aina pärjää..
<GyberSonic> anteeksi
<GyberSonic> Joskus hän vaan ottaa pattiin.. Miten mies lie itse pelaa? Ei mitään? No mahtaa olla tylsää hänellä..
<GyberSonic> Vai purkaneeko hän energiansa avoimesta koodista saarnatessa..
<Echramath> Stallmanin omat tietojenkäsittelytoimet ovat kohtalaisen ja hämmentävän puritaanisia...
<Echramath> Näyttääpäs se muuten hämmentävän paljon viznutilta.
<GyberSonic> Olen vaan aina ihmetellyt miten hän luule, että muka vain avo koodilla pärjää? Ei mene jakeluun.. Ois kiva jos joskus häneltä kysyttäisiin, että mitä hän itse oikein pelaa..
<GyberSonic> viznut?
<Echramath> Se on sellainen suomalainen aktivisti ja skeneukkeli.
<GyberSonic> Wikipedia AVO-pedia ei tiedä.. :(
<GyberSonic> Mikäs nyt eteen..
<GyberSonic> Pitääkö lähteä kirjastoon.. En jaksa...
<GyberSonic> :(
<GyberSonic> "Luo sivu Viznut tähän wikiin." Ei kiitos.. Olen käyttäjä, en tekijä eli ohjelmoija..
<ninnnu> Mä en oo nähny viznut tietojenkäpistely-ympäristöä. Tiedän vain että se tekee hassuja asioita
<ninnnu> mutta joo, Stallmanille pitää kyl nostaa hattua siitä että mies oikeasti tekee just niinkuin saarnaa
<GyberSonic> http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puritanismi Hmmh siis uskonnonllista tiedon käsittelyä ahaa... No tyyppi onkin hieno sekopää.. Hyvä ukkeli olla olemassa. Mutta suutun jos Stallman tekee kampanjan joka estää Steamin tuloan. Semmosen bad Steam- kampanjan.. Niinkun vistastakin oli BAD-vista kampanja..
<ninnnu> ja ei, Stallman ei ole pelaavaa sorttia. Sen aika kuluu käytännössä sähköposteja lukiessa ja kirjoittaessa
<ninnnu> ja puheiden pitämisessä
<GyberSonic> n
<ninnnu> Stallman on sanonu että lyhyellä aikavälillä Steam on ihan ok, koska se kuitenkin tuo käyttäjiä, mutta Steamin sulkeutuneisuus voi opettaa ihmiset väärille tavoille
<Echramath> Todennäkösesti se pelaisi jotain bridgeä tai jotain.
<ninnnu> ja siis RMS on kuitenkin täysin oikeassa siinä että Steam ei ole ideaalinen alusta
<GyberSonic> No ei.
<n1ko> Mikä maailmassa on
<GyberSonic> Mutta mutta.. HALUAN SONICIN LINUXIIN! Heh heh!...
<n1ko> paitsi tietty emacs :)
<ninnnu> Emacsilla rikkoo kädet. Vi ;)
<ninnnu> Tosin Vimissä on kai joku hassu lisenssi, ellen kauheen väärin muista
<GyberSonic> Vi:tä kokeilin yhdesti.. Olin, että mitä whatta h***
<GyberSonic> Miten sillä edes editoiaan..
<Echramath> Pelkkä vi on vähän extremeä.
<ninnnu> paina i
<Echramath> gvimissä saat jopa graafisen käyttöliittymän.
<GyberSonic> Gedit on parempi..
<GyberSonic> Ja leafpad
<GyberSonic> Riittää mulle..
<Echramath> Lisäksi vimissä on sellaisia nössöilyjuttuja, että "lisäysmoodissakin" voi liikkua nuolilla.
<ninnnu> Mä oon ny viimeaikoina koittanu käyttää (g)vimiä mahdollisimman paljon, jos vaikka oikeasti oppis käyttämään sitä tehokkaasti
<GyberSonic> Jos sen oppii niin..
<Echramath> Vimissä on voimallisia juttuja, joista voi olla hyötyä jos on kooderi tai joku muu joka tosi paljon käsittelee määrämuotoisia tekstifiluja.
<GyberSonic> Se on kait sitten hyvinkin ULTIMATE GURU editori..
<Echramath> Emacsissa puolestaan on sellainen tosi rikas käyttöympäristö, joka varmaan oli 80-luvulla parasta mitä on.
<GyberSonic> Emacia kokeilin joskus..
<GyberSonic> En ymmärtänyt mitään..
<ninnnu> sulla ei ollut tarpeeksi sormia
<Echramath> Ennen vaan vi piti osata, kun se oli ainoa editori joka löytyi /binistä ja joka siis oli varmasti käytettävissä.
<Sysi> noin niinku vaikka nanoon verrattuna, vimissä on parempi haku ja siinä voi valita tekstialueita
<Echramath> Mutta Ubuntussa ja Debiniassa on siellä nykyään nano-
<ninnnu> mutta vi on ikäänkuin kaikkialla. nano on harvinaisempi
<Sysi> useimmat default-vi:t tukee nuolinäppäimä onneksi
<ninnnu> Juuri eilen konffailin raudan palasta jossa on tiettyjä resurssirajoituksia. Vi oli, nano ei
<ninnnu> Ja tänään
<GyberSonic> En vaan koskaa ole ymmärtänyt näitä ei what see is what you get- editoreita..
<GyberSonic> Muka tehokkaampi..
<Echramath> GyberSonic: Monessa tapauksessa on kivampi kirjoittaa rakenne eikä muotoilua.
<ninnnu> GyberSonic ei oo selkeesti koskaan päässy tappelemaan Libreofficen kanssa numerointeja
<ninnnu> silloin tuli ikävä ei-wysiwyg-ratkaisua (Latex)
<GyberSonic> No olenkin tälläinen tyhjäntoimittaja..
<n1ko> Latexin kanssa vähän erikoisempaa taulukkoa tehdessä tuli taas wysiwyggiä (Libreoffice)
<n1ko> :)
<n1ko> kaikissa puolensa
<GyberSonic> En edes opiskele.. :(
<GyberSonic> Ennen kai osasin tehdä asioita paremmin.. nyt on taidot rapissut..
<Echramath> GyberSonic: Mut eihän koodauksessa ja konffauksessa ole mitään lopputulosta, minkä voisi näyttää lennossa. Toki koodauksessa IDE voi olla kätevämpi mutta eikös niissäkin ole jossain IDE ympättynä?
<Echramath> Eikun vim ympättynä siis piti sanomani.
<ninnnu> vim(imäisen) käyttöliittymän kai saa plugineina vähän kaikkeen, jopa Visual Studioon
<GyberSonic>  Integrated Drive Electronics?
<GyberSonic> IDE..
<GyberSonic> sORI..
<ninnnu> Integrated development environment
<GyberSonic> Oke
<GyberSonic> Ja ajatella olin joskus DATANOMI.. Huoh.. Totisesti taitoni on rapissut niistä ajoista..
<n1ko> ai? onko datanomeilla joskus ollut taitoja
<n1ko> mä luulin,että ne on niitä jotka KOODAA html:ää ja osaa tehdä excel-taulukkoja
<GyberSonic> No eit kait..
<skfin> Sekin riippuu että millä kiinnostuksella on datanomiksi kouluttautunut
<n1ko> no datanomikoulutuksella, se mitä olen sitä kahtellut, ei ole mitään korrelaatiota sitten taas
<Echramath> Ei siinä hirveitä vaatimuksia taida olla.
<n1ko> ehkä turhin linja suomessa, joku media-assistentti toki hyvänä kakkosena
<n1ko> ja näkyy toki työllistymisessä
<GyberSonic> Noh noh...
<n1ko> esim. merkonomit sentään työllistyy kaupan kassoille
<n1ko> joka sääli sekin, mutta kuitenkin
<ninnnu> n1ko: mulla on käyny kämppiksenä taideviestijää ja tällästä...
<GyberSonic> Äläs nyt ex-datanomii hauku..
<n1ko> miten voi olla ex-datanomi? =)
<GyberSonic> ei valmistu
<GyberSonic> KOSKAAN
<n1ko> ei sillon ole koskaan siis ollutkaan datanomi
<skfin> Jep
<GyberSonic> No se olikin oma termi..
<faulty> jos vaikka lukee insinööriks sen jälkeen..
<n1ko> ei sillonkaan ole ex-datanomi.
<n1ko> ihan kuin ei voi olla ex-insinöörikään
<n1ko> mutjoo, pilkkua on mukava nussia
<faulty> no niin no
<GyberSonic> On tosin mielenkiintoista seurata kokeneempien keskusteluja..
<GyberSonic> Jos vaikka oppis jotain.
<GyberSonic> Voi olla hyötyy tulevaisuudessa..
<GyberSonic> INTERESTING..
<GyberSonic> Oliskohan mahdollista saada Sonic Generations toimimaan Winellä ÄÄNIEN KANSSA...
<GyberSonic> Nettihaku kertoo, että ilman ääniä saa toimii..
<GyberSonic> Rating	Garbage
<GyberSonic> Ubuntu 12.04 "Precise" x86_64 (+ variants like Kubuntu)
<GyberSonic> No ei tiedä hyvää..
<GyberSonic> Tosin..
<GyberSonic> Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneiric" x86_64 (+ variants like Kubuntu) Rating Bronze..
<GyberSonic> What does not
<GyberSonic> audio
<GyberSonic> Kyllä kyllä..
<GyberSonic> :( No Sonic byääh!
<GyberSonic> ja http://www.deviantart.com/download/115927418/Sonic_Cry_TT_TT_by_SilverAlchemist09.png
<Echramath> Juu, kyllä pelejä varten voi joutua Windowsin asentamaan.
<GyberSonic> No Windows oli asennettuna, mutta epävakaus ärsytti..
<GyberSonic> Windows ei jotenkin nappaa..
<GyberSonic> Ei ole koskaan napannut
<GyberSonic> Ei sitten Windows 95:n
<GyberSonic> Mutta, kun Linuxin löysin olin onneni kukkuloilla..
<GyberSonic> Sovellus yhteensopivuus vaan aina ärsyttää..
<GyberSonic> Jos Winukan asennan sen pitää olla uusin eli nyt Windows 8
<GyberSonic> Kokeilin bualbootata sen kanssa ei toiminut..
<GyberSonic> Asunnusohjelma tunnistanut Windows 8:aa
<GyberSonic> Olen Ubuntussa kunnes tämä korjataan..
<GyberSonic> Ja onhan minulla varalta Xbox 360..
<GyberSonic> jostain peleistä minulla on sekä xbox, että Windows versiot..
<GyberSonic> Windows ei vaan nappaa..
<GyberSonic>  En voi vaan ajanvietteen takia luopua hyvästä käyttiksestä..
<GyberSonic> Ubuntu on parempi.
<GyberSonic> Avoin koodi on tuettava asia vaikka Richard ei aina nappaa..
<ninnnu> Ota Sega-emulaattori ja pelaa wanhoja hyviä sonicceja :P
<GyberSonic> No niinhän minä teenkin koneella on mednafen niitä varten. :) Ja wanhathan ne niitä oikeita ovat..
<GyberSonic> Ja siitä on vieläpä uusin versio
<GyberSonic> Hyvä puoli on myös, että uusimmista toimii. Sonic 4:t
<GyberSonic> Eli Linuxilla voin pelata kaikkea mitä nyt ihan pakosti on saatava toimimaan..
<GyberSonic> Ne kaikki aukot on nyt täytetty..
<GyberSonic>  Siksi kehuinkin yllä Ubuntua..
<GyberSonic> Oisko tuohan Mednafeniin GUI:ta niin ei tarvis komentoriviä käpistellä..
<GyberSonic> Aian ärsyttää tuo komentorivin kanssa paijaaminen
<GyberSonic> Muut emulaattorit eivät toimi kunnolla..
<ninnnu> komentorivi <3
<GyberSonic> No winukassa se komentorivi..
<GyberSonic> No pääte sitten
<GyberSonic> terminal
<ninnnu> no se ny on ihan eri asia
<Max^> en päivitä mitään enää ikinä!
<Max^> päivitetty käyttöjärjestelmä on aina pahempi ku edellinen
<GyberSonic> Ei aina
<Max^> ubuntukaan ei ennen ollu raskas
<GyberSonic> Tämä Ubuntun version 12.04 on parempi mielestäni, kuin edeltäjänsä..
<Max^> windowsissakaan ei ollu aeroa ennen
<GyberSonic> Niin raskas tämä on kylläkin
<GyberSonic> Mutta meillä onneksi meillä on Lubuntu!
<ninnnu> Mulla palo käpy 12.04:n loginissa
<Max^> ja gnomelle on muka tehty teemoja mut eipä ne toimi uudessa gnomessa
<Max^> windowsille o sellanen patch juttu nii mistä sellanen löytyy gnomeen
<ninnnu> Canonicalilla ei mitä ilmeisemmin ole kauheesti laitteita joihin voi kirjautua 300 tunnusta
<Sysi> Max^: ihan hyvin mulla toimii gnomessa teemat
<Max^> ok
<GyberSonic> Kukaan ei tiedä GUIta mednafenille? All righ. :(
<anacron> 12.04:n asennus ei osannu partitioida levyä :(
<Sysi> fedoran gnomessa fedoran pakettivarastoissa olevat teemat, ubuntun tilanteesta en tiiä
<Max^> ubuntun päivitystoiminto ei varmaan ole käytettäväksi tarkoitettu.. kahdesti ainaki rikkoi jotain sillä
<ninnnu> Mistä päivitit?
<ninnnu> 10.04 vai 11.10?
<Max^> ei kyll ollu dist-upgrade vaan joku ubuntun oma graafinen
<Sysi> päivittäminen on aina aika epävarmaa
<Echramath> GyberSonic: On semmoista joku viritellyt
<GyberSonic> Minkä nimistä
<GyberSonic> Voisin tsekata
<Echramath> Emmä tiedä onko se Linux-porttaus esim. valmis.
<GyberSonic> Terminalissa touhuilu ei innosta
<GyberSonic> Dah! Kaikki Winkkarille! Eikä mitään söpölle Tuxille!!
<GyberSonic> :/
<Echramath> vOv Windows-käyttäjä on huomannut ettei sellaista ole, teenpä.
<ninnnu> toi mednafen gui jonka mä löysin oli C#.netiä, sellanen porttautuu aika hankalasti
<GyberSonic> Kaikki Widows$ille :(
<GyberSonic> Mitään ei pikku Tux- käyttikselle.. :(
<GyberSonic> Pingulle jää nälkä.. Ei ohjelmisto kalaa..
<GyberSonic> Kaikki tuki Linuxille silti.. Kukaan ei vaan tajua, että Linux on parempi..
<GyberSonic> Siitähän tämä kaikki johtuu..
<Echramath> Ollaas ny taas.
<Sysi> GyberSonic: oliko isoki homma virittää ubuntu boottaamaan omppukoneessa?
<GyberSonic> Ei ollut
<GyberSonic> Meni helposti sisään..
<GyberSonic> Tosin mukautetulle cd:llä
<Sysi> boottas ku asensi vaan ja laitto bootloaderin oikeaan paikkaan?
<Echramath> Olen kuullut ihmisten oikeasti valittavan kun Kritasta ei ole Windows-versiosta.
<Echramath> Tai nyt näkyy jotain olevan.
<GyberSonic> Normaali asennus cd saattaa hajottaa kuulemma firmiksen..
<GyberSonic> Macille piti ladata erillinen iso-image
<Sysi> se on se helpoin osa
<GyberSonic> Lubuntunkin saa mukautettuna versiona macille
<GyberSonic> Käytössä uusin intel-iMac..
<GyberSonic> Näyttää iMac muuten tunnistavan Linuxin tällä mukautetulla cd:eltä asennetusta versiosta Windowsisksi..
<GyberSonic> Vissiin että bootcamp- toimisi..
<Sysi> mulla oli vanhalla HDD:llä wubilla asennettu xubuntu
<Sysi> ehkä rumin viritys ikinä
<Echramath> Jopa onomatopoeettisesti rumin. wub wub wub wub
<GyberSonic> Jaa.. Itse olisin asentanut Windows 8:sta Wubilla jos ois toiminut...
<GyberSonic> Pelkäsin macin firmaren puolesta
<GyberSonic> Mutta lopulta uskalsin asentaa..
<GyberSonic> Tosin jouduin manuaalisesti partioimaan..
<GyberSonic> Että ei palautus osio ja UEFI osio vaan rikkoonnu..
<GyberSonic> Muute ois menny takuu
<GyberSonic> koko koneesta,, Ja sehän ei käy
<GyberSonic> Alkuperäinen käyttis Mac os X oli kyllä hidas.. Lagitti ihan sikana välillä..
<GyberSonic> Apple on kuin Micro$oft.. Siinä mielessä..
<Sysi> ei tää ku on ssd ja tarpeeks muistia
<GyberSonic> Ai sulle Macbook Air tai iMac ssd:llä??
<GyberSonic> *sulla
<Sysi> macbookpro
<GyberSonic> ok
<GyberSonic> Siinä lienee os x
<GyberSonic> Onko hiasP
<GyberSonic> :p
<Sysi> < Sysi> ei tää ku on ssd ja tarpeeks muistia
<GyberSonic> Jaa eikös iMacissa oo enemmän muistia.. hmm katsotaan..
<Sysi> saman verran näihin saa asennettua, mulla on vielä toi vakio 4gb
<GyberSonic> Kumma kun pitää Åpple storesta tilata, että saa ssd:n
<Sysi> mää ruuvasin käsin
<GyberSonic> No pitihän se kerran elämässä kokea ns. "mätä omena.." Nyt ymmärrän sen sanonnan.. Ajatella mukana tulevalla ohjelmistolla toimii sikahuonosti.. Muka hyvä ohjelmiston laitteiston yhteistyö.. Paskat.. Ei tämä ole sen kumminpi kuin muukaan pc.. Hiton hyvä sellainen kuitenkin..
<GyberSonic> Åpple fanboyt ovat väärässä..
<GyberSonic> Ubuntu fanboyt taas oikeassa.. Kuten minä.. :)
<GyberSonic> Ei millään pahalla
<snowfake> ubuntu fanboyt odottelee sitä year of the desktop linuxia vielki ?)
<GyberSonic> Vissiin..
<GyberSonic> Toivosta en ole luopunut..
<ninnnu> Ubuntu fanboit ei oo tainnu kauheesti pyöritellä järjestelmiä 300 käyttäjätunnuksella. Tai käyttäny Unitya.
<GyberSonic> Tosin..
<Sysi> ninnnu: ku on tarpeeks monta käyttäjää niin se laatikko johon voi kirjottaa nimen menee piiloon?
<ninnnu> Sysi: mun mielestä se katos kokonaan 11.10:n jälkeen
<ninnnu> tietty konffista sen saa
<Sysi> xubuntussa on vielä
<ninnnu> tää oli perus-ubuntu
<GyberSonic> Käytin Unityä siitä lähtiin kun se tuli...
<GyberSonic> Muuten
<ninnnu> xubuntussa ei ole valittamista
<Sysi> käytin unityä ennenku se oli unity, se toimi paremmin sillon..
<ninnnu> mä oon koittanu välttää Unityä
<ninnnu> xfce <3
<Sysi> xfce ei ois lähellekkää paras työympäristö ... jos muut toimis
<GyberSonic> http://www.notalinux.com/ Käyttökööt tuota wanhasta pitävät.. Minä en gnome 2:sta pitänyt.. Se oli kauhee...
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jeYenz -> Notalinux - Home
<Echramath> Emmä tiedä mitä kamalaa vikaa tässä on.
<ninnnu> Echramath: tarpeettoman raskas ja penseä ja esim. useamman evince-instanssin välillä vaihtamisessa meni pää rikki kun yritin lukea tenttiin ja Unity oli ainoa WM jonka sai käyntiin ilman järkyttävää tunkkaamista.
<ninnnu> Ne oli huonoimmat 3 tuntia mitkä oon viettäny Ubuntun kanssa
<ath> :D
<ath> Mulla on nykyään töissä Gnome-asennus (classic look), jossa se toimii joka käynnistyskerralla eri tavalla.
<ninnnu> :D
<ninnnu> lightdm:ään ovvois tehdä "random WM"-valinnan
<ninnnu> ja asentaa kasa managereita
<ninnnu> *vois
<GyberSonic> @ath Ei sitten gnome lieni kovin hyvä..
<GyberSonic> Minusta unityn tulo on parantanut Linuxin työpöytää..
<GyberSonic> Gnome oli hyvä ainut vaihtoehto eikä se ollut oikeasti hyvä.. Ennen unityn tuloa..
<GyberSonic> LXDE TOSIN ON KASSA SUOSIKKINI!
<GyberSonic> *KANSSA
<GyberSonic> Näin on...
<tale> Ei saa huutaa. Nukutaan jo.
<GyberSonic> Heh! Virtuaalinen huutaminen ei satu... Eikä äänihuulet kulu..
<faulty> lxde ei oo kovin viimeistellyn oloinen
<GyberSonic> Mutta se on paras kevyt työpöytä! :)
<faulty> sen paneelin teemoittaminen on aika tuskaa
<GyberSonic> Jaa?
<GyberSonic> Lubuntussa ainakin se onnistui hiiren kakkosnapilla aukeavasta menusta. Valitaan vain asetukset ja tadaa... Paneelin teeman säätö.
<Sysi> tehdas-lxde voi olla jopa viimeistellympi kuin lubuntu
<faulty> niinno. ite tykkään enemmän tint2 panelista
<Sysi> karu xfce-setuppi ei itseasiassa vie juuri enempää muistia kuin lxde
<faulty> xfwm4 standalone + paneeli?
<Sysi> saa kai siinä joku daemoniki olla.. yks paneeli jossa ei liikaa plugareita
#ubuntu-fi 2013-08-05
<tabasko> eikös postfixin transport_maps ole nimenomaan maailmalle lähtevää postia varten
#ubuntu-fi 2013-08-06
<elias_a> Miten trackerin tila tarkistetaan kun sen on käsketty indeksoida uusi levy?
<elias_a> Indeksointi on kyllä selkeästi käynnissä, mutta mistä näkee kuinka pitkälle tracker on inkeksoinut ulkoisen levyn?
<puhuri> 'lsof -p $pid' näkee (mahdollisesti) mitä tiedostoa se on lukemassa - tai sitten 'strace -p $pid -e trace=file,process' (jossa $pid siis trackkerin prosessitunniste)
<elias_a> puhuri: No juu, mutta jos peruskysymys on se, että milloin se on indeksoinut USB-kiintolevyn, tuo ei vielä kerro paljoa.
<elias_a> Kas kun mistäs mä tiedän missä järjestyksessä se sitä indeksoi.
<puhuri> voihan siitä vauhtia arvioida...
<elias_a> No katotaas...
<elias_a> Äh. Siellä on erikseen tracker-miner, -extract ja -store
<elias_a> Ei ihan yksinkertainen juttu.
<puhuri> veikkaisin että miner on se joka tonkii - jos on nimetty ollenkaan järkevästi
<elias_a> No tietty. Käytännössä vain järkevintä on odottaa että punavalo ei enää pala.
<IhqTzup> Luin joskus ohjelmasta joka pystyisi kuvasta, esim skannerilla otetusta, ottamaan tekstit irti kuvasta. Esim kirjan takakannesta saisi suoraan skannerilla tekstin www-sivulle.
<IhqTzup> Löytyykö Ubuntulle tälläistä ohjelmaa?
<Paavi2_0> sitä kutsutaan OCR:ksi
<Paavi2_0> ja kyllähän noita löytyy
<inz> kaikki toistaan epävarmempia
<Paavi2_0> aina. tesseract oli muistaakseni ihan kohtalaisen hyvä
<IhqTzup> Mites tuo tesseract toimii? Annetaanko sille kuva ja se antaa siitä sit tekstin vai?
<mjr> ainakin yrittää
<mjr> yagf on graafinen frontend sille, ja kannattanee asentaa tesseract-ocr-fin ja aspell-fi kaveriksi
<mjr> ihan kohtuudella se näköjään ainakin potentiaalisesti tunnistaa
<elias_a> Pystyykö apt-getin asennusjonosta poistamaan jonkin päivityksen manuaalisesti?
<elias_a> Tuo download.java.net:in pätkiminen alkaa risomaan oikein kunnolla.
<jjo> eikös se pätkinyt "vain sulla"
<elias_a> Joo - mutta kahdella eri koneella.
<elias_a> Nytkin pingi ko. palvelimelle kulkee ongelmitta.
<IhqTzup> mjr: Mikä tämä aspell-fi on? Kokeilin tuota tesseract-php mutta en saanut toimimaan. Komentoriviltä tesseract toimi ja jälki oli melkohyvä.
<elias_a> IhqTzup: aspell on oikolukukirjasto.
<mjr> aspell-sanakirja oikeinkirjoituksen tarkistukseen (huonompi kuin voikko, mutta toi yagf tukee vaan aspelliä)
<IhqTzup> Käyttääkö tuo komentoriviohjelma sitä suoraan jos asennan sen?
<elias_a> Olikos quantalin käyttäjiä kuulolla?
<elias_a> Voisiko joku katsoa minkäniminen on ajantasainen oracle-javan latauspaketti?
<ath> Eikö Oracle kieltänyt Javan jakelun noin jo aikaa sitten?
<elias_a> No kyllä se on vanha uutinen. On se ollut repoissa matapakettina jo pitkän aikaa uudelleen.
<ailakki59> Moikka, en saa wlania toimaan Ubuntu läppärissä. Näyttää että on yhdistetty ja täydet palkit mutta ei toimi.
<elias_a> ailakki59: Saatko pingattua tukiasemaa?
<jjo> mulla toimii tämä moitteetta: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/java
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/Q01uEl -> Oracle Java (JDK) 6 / 7 / 8 Installer PPA : “WebUpd8” team
<jjo> tosin mulla oli tarvetta vaan java 6:lle
<elias_a> jjo: No sieltä se mullakin tulee mutta ei vaan toimi.
<elias_a> Ja tää on jo toinen kone, joka temppuilee samalla tavalla.
<ailakki59> Emmä tiedä, mitä se tarkoittaa
<elias_a> jjo: Voitko vilkaista minkä niminen se viimeiseksi asennettu paketti on?
<jjo> elias_a: mikä ei toimi?
<jjo> no siis se on mulla työkoneella
<elias_a> jjo: Lataus nyypähtää kesken.
<jjo> voin mä tällekin konelle yrittää pistää
<ailakki59> nyt mulla meni vähä ohi
<elias_a> jjo: Ja jättää dpkg:n juntturaan. Jos vaan viitsit niin kiva olisi.
<jjo> mitä pakettia haluaisit mun testaavan?
<elias_a> ailakki59: Avaa terminaali ja kirjoita sinne ifconfig ja paina enteriä.
<elias_a> ailakki59: Kerro mitä komento tulostaa.
<elias_a> ailakki59: Jos mahdollista, laita koko tulosta pastebiniin (saatko sen koneen kaapelilla verkkoon?)
<ailakki59> joo mä vaihdan siihe
<jjo> no, pistin ton oracl-java8-installerin, kun töissä toi kutonen toimi moitteetta
<jjo> tosin töissä on 64-bit kone ja tää on 32-bit
<elias_a> jjo: Minkä nimistä pakettia se imppaa sieltä?
<elias_a> ailakki59: Laita tänne äläkä pelkästään mulle.
<jjo> jdk-8-ea-bin-b100-linux-i586-25_jul_2013.tar.gz näyttäis tulevan
<ailakki59> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 5c:9a:d8:5d:c0:da             UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:25979 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:15233 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000            RX bytes:36841983 (36.8 MB)  TX bytes:1511767 (1.5 MB)           Interrupt:41 Base address:0xe000   lo        Link encap:Local Loopback   
<elias_a> jjo: Jep - sama paketti. Mulla vain jämähtää kesken.
<jjo> suht hitaastihan tuo tuntuu tulevan, nyt on vasta 68% tullut
<ailakki59> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 5c:9a:d8:5d:c0:da             UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:25979 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:15233 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000            RX bytes:36841983 (36.8 MB)  TX bytes:1511767 (1.5 MB)           Interrupt:41 Base address:0xe000
<elias_a> ailakki59: Toi on sun kiinteän verkkokortin asetukset.
<ailakki59> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback             inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1           RX packets:548 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:548 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0            RX bytes:46877 (46.8 KB)  TX bytes:46877 (46.8 KB)
<ailakki59> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 4c:80:93:55:53:61             inet addr:192.168.0.196  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0           inet6 addr: fe80::4e80:93ff:fe55:5361/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:206 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:386 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000         
<ailakki59> TX bytes:43099 (43.0 KB)
<elias_a> ailakki59: Kauheeta floodaamista :D Seuraavan kerran pastebin, kiitos! http://pastebin.com/
<ailakki59> ite pyysit
<elias_a> ailakki59: "laita koko tuloste pastebiniin" - niin että pyysin vai?
<ailakki59> ei mulla ole enää logia mistä tarkistaa mitä sinä pyysit kun piti vaihtaa konetta. mutta tuskin on oleellista. jatketaan.
<elias_a> ailakki59: Periaatteessa se sun wlan on kondiksessa. Nyt pingaa vaikka komennolla
<elias_a> ping www.google.fi
<elias_a> ja kerro mitä tapahtuu
<ailakki59> siis että otan johdon pois ja meen googleen
<jjo> elias_a: kyllä se asentui. veti vanhan koneen aika kyykkyyn, mutta nyt toimii sekä java että javac komentorivillä
<elias_a> jjo: Kiitos. En kerta kaikkiaan tajua mistä on kyse...
<IhqTzup> mjr: Käyttää tesseract komentoriviltä käskytettynä suoraan tuota aspell-fi kirjastoa vai pitääkö siitä kertoa jotenkin?
<ailakki59> otin johdon irti, niin komento ping www.google.fi tuotti tuloksen ping: unknown host www.google.fi
<mjr> en tiedä, huomasin vaan että toi gui-frontend sitä haluaa
<mjr> voi olla että se on sen oma juttu
<ailakki59> onko tässä joku asetus väärin vai miks tää tekee tämmöstä
<elias_a> ailakki59: Toimiiko se wlan jollain muulla koneella?
<elias_a> jjo: Toi näyttää olevan sellainen, että jos linjalla ei ole riittävästi vapaata kaistaa, oraclen pää pistää hanat umpeen kokonaan.
<jjo> ja jostain syystä se sattuu aina sulle :)
<elias_a> jjo: No itse asiassa selitys saattaa olla yksinkertainen. 1) mulla on 4/1 jarrukaista ja 2) teen päivityksiä yleensä useaan koneeseen samaan aikaan ja samaan aikaan yleensä linja vinkuu punaisena muutakin dataa.
<elias_a> jjo: Ei siihen varmaan sen kummempaa selitystä tarvita.
<kirvesAxe> hmm, millä selviää ulkoisen dvd-aseman mountpointti /dev/in alla?
<elias_a> kirvesAxe: Miks se siellä olisi?
<elias_a> kirvesAxe: Kurkkaas /media :n alta
<kirvesAxe> elias_a, polttava asema, tyhjä levy eikä näy siellä, ja polttosofta haluu tunnistaa laitteen
<kirvesAxe> (termi mountpoint tais olla väärä)
#ubuntu-fi 2013-08-07
<elias_a> kirvesAxe: Joo - sä tarkoitat sen laitteen sijaintia /dev -hierarkiassa?
<elias_a> Löytyikö=
<kirvesAxe> elias_a, joo, softa osasikin automaagitunnistuksen :)
<elias_a> kirvesAxe: Törmäsitkö perinteiseen - pistit sinne asemaan vääränlaisen levyn ja sitten ihmettelit, että miksei se asema tunnistu? :P
<elias_a> Nimim. Näin mä sen teen...
<kirvesAxe> elias_a, ei kun vielä perinteisempään, eli "älä katso kysyykö softa oikeasti manuaalisesti tekstillä syötettävää tietoa vaan oleta niin äläkä huomaa että se on valintalaatikko"
<kirvesAxe> :P
<Aku506> Osaisko kukaan sanoa, miksi netflix-desktop ei tunnista flashia? Täytyisi saada HBO toimimaan
<Aku506> Olen kyllä asentanut wineen flashin
<Aku506> Jostain syystä ei vaan toimi firefoxissa?
<elias_a> Ei oo kokemuksia. Kun Netflix tuli Suomeen, selvitin tekniset vaatimukset ja mainittiin taikasana Silverlight.
<elias_a> Kun niillä ei ollut myöskään henkilörekisteriseloste ajan tasalla, totesin että saavat pitää palvelunsa.
<Aku506> Ei ole tarkoituksena saada Netflixiä vaan HBO toimimaan.
<elias_a> Aa - sori.
<Aku506> Se vaan kuulemma pyörisi netflix-desktopilla
<elias_a> Okei.
<Aku506> Toimii.
<Aku506> Kun googlailin vähän, selvisi taikasanat
<Aku506> export WINEPREFIX="/home/ehoover/.wine-browser"; /opt/wine-compholio/bin/wine install_flash_player.exe
<Aku506> Ei hajuakaan mikä oli syy, mutta nyt pyörii
<Sysi> eri wineprefix on vähän niinku eri windows-asennus
<elias_a> compholio :P
<Aku506> Joo. Kyllä mä wineprefixit tiedän, mutta ihmetytti vaan kun yritin asentaa netflix-desktopin firefoxilla sitä flashia niin sekään ei auttanut. Eikö sen pitäisi silloin pyöriä jo siinä prefixissä.
<Aku506> No hällä väliä
#ubuntu-fi 2013-08-08
<Sysi> tuleeko backports-xorg preciseen päivitysten mukana? näyttää vähän takkuiselta -raring-paketin asentaminen
<Sysi> hmm, taitaa tämän saada kasaan, vois kokeilla ensin tällä alkuperäsellä
<simo_> kaatumis raportti on havaittu... dadaa
#ubuntu-fi 2013-08-11
<Potti5> mistähän syystä ei päästä tänne sisälle irssi
<Potti5> herjaa että pitää olla invite
<Sysi> yritätkö ulkomailta shellistä, voi olla bannattu
<Potti5> yritän
<Sysi> mites jos rekisteröidyt/identifioidut?
<ninnnu_> channelmodejen perusteella epärekisteröityneet menee -rekisteroidy, ei tuu invite-itkua
<ninnnu_> Mä en kyllä keksi mistä toi invitevinku vois tulla
<ninnnu_> Jos tää olis IRCNet ja #ubuntu.fi niin asia olisi selvä, mutta kun ei..
<Sysi> mulle ei kyllä näy enää +r knavamoodi
<ninnnu_> mulla on täällä +f
<ninnnu_> joka dokun mukaan on forward jos ei ole tunnistautunu, mut en sit tiiä
<Sysi> f näkyy kyllä
#ubuntu-fi 2014-08-04
<yakc> ä = ' ja ö = ; ja muutenkin merkit ihan vaarin. mika voisi olla vikana
<mjr> jenkkinäppisasetukset
<mjr> katso onko yläpalkissa täppää jossa lukee En ja löytyykö sen takaa Fi
<yakc> jaa joo, yritin vaihtaa ne aluksi suomalaisiin, mutta pitikin poistaa tuo jenkit tuolta listalta kokonaan
<yakc> kiitos anyway :)
<yakc> onkohan tuohon joku pikakomento vai vaihtoikohan ihan iteksiin tuon. ärsyttää vielä, että ei tajunnut poistaa tuota kun kuitenkin epäili, että siitä voisi kiikastaa
<SharkMa-san> itellä kyl toimii, vaikka on jenkkinäppis asennettuna... laitoin suominäppiksen oletukseksi, niin se on pysyny
<yakc> joo, siis niin mullakin aiemmin. olisiko joku päivitys siten sotkenut asiaa
#ubuntu-fi 2014-08-05
<Mikaela> Onko kenelläkään muulla ollut vaikeuksia cupsin kanssa lähiaikoina? system-config-printer ei päästä asetuksiin käsiksi (Palvelin --> Asetukset). Olen yrittänyt Ubuntu 14.04 (nyt käytössä) Raspbian Wheezyllä (josta ei sitten tullutkaan tulostinpavelinta suljettujen ajureiden arkkitehtuurin vuoksi) ja Fedora 20:llä (koulussa).
#ubuntu-fi 2014-08-06
<czr> mitään ajatuksia miksi virt-managerissa ei näy disk ja network io kuin vain yhdeltä koneelta?
<czr> host ja guestit kaikki tahr
<smoinen> onko kellään kokemuksia Grive Toolsista http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/ubuntu-google-drive-client-grive-and-grive-tools ? Tai muita ideoita hyvistä Google Drive -työkaluista Ubuntulle?
<smoinen> toinen vaihtoehto on toki odotella Driven Linux-versiota, mutta siitä ei ole tarkempaa tietoa
<czr> ah. vastatakseni aikaisempaan. virt-managerin kun käynnisti uudestaan niin sit tulee käppyrää. unh
#ubuntu-fi 2014-08-07
<sippis> win 4
<sippis> ttu
<elias_a>  Paljastuit
<tale> Nyt on vaan 20 °C Porissa.
<tale> Ja laskemaan päin tuo lämpötila. Puolilta päivin oli vielä 30 °C, mutta sitten ukkossade viilensi.
<Echramat1> Nykyajan strategiapeleissä on liian kovat laitevaatimukset...
<Echramat1> ...maailmankartat eivät pyöri täysillä detalhjeilla.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-08-08
<Echramat1> Asensinpa F.Luxin.
<Echramat1> Ilmeisesti pitää odottaa yöhön asti että tämä tekee mitään.
<Echramat1> Previewit sentään toimi.
<Mikaela> Minulla se ei ole Linuxilla koskaan tehnyt mitään, mutta redshift on toiminut.
<Mikaela> redshift-gtk -l 59.20:27.30
<Mikaela> Kotkan komento.
<Echramat1> Katotaan, olis jännää jos se nyt enää feilaisi kun se kerran selvästi osaa komentaa näytönohjainta.
<Echramat1> Luulis sen olevan se vaikein osa.
 * Mikaela voisi tarkistaa myös ovatko nuo Kotkan yleiset koordinaatit vai kotiosoite.
<Mikaela> Mistäköhän minä olen ne ottanut, ne osoittavat Viroon…
<Mikaela> Tämä on parempi: redshift-gtk -l 60.46:26.94
<Mikaela> Koordinaatit näkyy Google Mapsin osoiterivillä.
<Echramat1> Wikipedia kertoo tietysti kanssa missä useimmat kaupungit ovat.
<Mikaela> Minä luulen katsoneeni Wikipediasta, mutta en ymmärrä miten minä olen katsonut keskelle ei mitään Virossa.
<Echramat1> ...miksi tota softaa kiinnostaa missä mä olen?
<ninnnu> Echramat1: että se osaa arpoa että milloin aurinko laskee?
<Mikaela> Että se tietää auringon sijainnin ja voi päättää mitä tekee.
<Echramat1> Suomessa on ongelmaksi asti valoisaa yöllä ja pimeää päivällä vuodenajan mukaan, eiks se voisi yrittää oikoa tuota?
<Echramat1> Varsinkin talvella Suomessa aurinko on laskenut paljon ennen kuin meen nukkumaan.
<Echramat1> Kyllä tää teknisesti ottaen toimii.
<tale> Onko tuo F.Lux jotenkin parempi kuin http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/redshift-gtk
<Mikaela> tale: 2014-08-08 21:02:51+0300 < Mikaela> Minulla se ei ole Linuxilla koskaan tehnyt mitään, mutta redshift on toiminut.
<Mikaela> Ainut tietämäni suuri ero :)
<Echramat1> Todennäköisesti jouduin Windows-käyttäjien puijaamaksi...
<Mikaela> Eikö se sitten toimi?
<Mikaela> Windowsilla ja OS X:llä se on minulla toiminut, mutta ei koskaan Linuxilla.
<Echramat1> Toimii, mut sitä kehuttiin netissä en sit katsonut oli repoissa mitään vastaavaa.
<SharkMa-san> töissä pari näyttöä telakassa on toiminut vain linux-läppärillä :P ... parhautta vielä se, että telakka toimi vasta ubuntu 14.04:ssä kunnolla
#ubuntu-fi 2014-08-09
<Mikaela> Yhden koneen näyttö antaa yllättäen ilmoitusta "Ei signaalia" ilman näkyvää syytä ja dmesg sanoo http://sprunge.us/DEXR . Ymmärtääkö kukaan tuosta missä vika on?
<Mikaela> Tuohon pasteen tuli vähän ylimääräistäkin.
<Mikaela> dmesgin sain siis SSH:lla.
<Mikaela> Sama tapahtui myös Windowsilla aiemmin, mutta siitä en saanut mitään tietoa irti ja Ubuntu alkoi temppuilemaan vasta eilen. Laitteistovika?
<gildean> Mikaela: ainakin ton pasten perusteella näyttiksessä vikaa
<gildean> jos vielä windowsillakin sama ongelma
<Mikaela> Ja takuu on luonnollisesti umpeutunut :)
<gildean> Mikaela: oot kattonu ettei näyttis oo vaan huonosti kiinni ja että se ei pääse ylikuumenemaan?
<Mikaela> Kiitos :)
<gildean> ne kerää aika hyvin yleensä pölyä
<gildean> ja näillä keleillä normikäyttökin saattaa kuumentaa huolella jos ilmanvaihto ei pelaa
<Mikaela> Olen varma, ettei ole huonosti kiinni ja en usko, että se ylikuumenee, koska se on suoraan ilmalämpöpumpun alla. Tuuletin tosin pitää aika kovaa ääntä, joten pitää katsoa.
<gildean> juu, suosittelen tsekkaamaan ennenkun lähtee hakemaan kaupasta uutta
<pesasa> Mikaela: Onko kiinni hdmi:llä vai millä?
<pesasa> Kinasin just aamupäivän Mythbuntun ja siihen hdmi:llä kytketyn telkkarin kanssa.
<pesasa> Jos telkkarin sammutti ja laittoi takaisin, ei Mythbuntu tajunnut, että hdmi:n päässä oleva laite oli taas linjoilla eikä laittanut mitään resoluutiota.
<pesasa> Telkkari näytti vaan, että "No signal"
<pesasa> Vika oli (14.04:n) xfce:n xfsettingsd:ssä, joka ei osannut palauttaa resoluutiota.
<pesasa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331/+bug/1308105
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1308105 in Mythbuntu "Xfce resets TV mode to NULL when power cycled" [Medium,Confirmed]
<pesasa> Bugi oli alunperin virheellisesti merkattu Nvidia:lle, mutta koskee myös muita.
<pesasa> Väliaikainen korjaus joko käynnistämällä X uudelleen tai laittamalla resoluutio oikein xrandr:lla. Pysyvämpi joko laittamalla xfsettingsd:n pois päältä tai downgradeamalla xfce-settings-paketin.
<Mikaela> pesasa: DVI:llä
<Mikaela> pesasa: Syytin muuten aluksi DVI:tä ongelmasta Windowsilla ja kokeilin HDMI:tä, jolla oli sama ongelma. HDMI on nyt kiinni Pi:ssä ja nyt kun olen kotona yritän löytää työkaluja, joilla tuon saisi auki.
<marko_> iltaa iltaa
#ubuntu-fi 2014-08-10
<puhuri> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTc1ODY
<puhuri> (netflix toimii chromella natiivisti kin vaihtaa user-agentin)
<samby> *''''''''''''ÖKNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
<Mikaela> ?
<Echramat1> Kissa vai lapsi?
<tale> Kirjoitin Redshiftistä Viikon VALOn, mutta kuvakaappauksissa ei näy värimuutos. Osaako joku selittää miksi näin?
<Echramat1> Se puukottaa suoraan näyttöajuria.
<Echramath> Tai siis säätää.
<tale> Echramath: Meinaat että se ei näyttöpuskuriin muuta värejä, vaan näytönohjaimen signaalia jotenkin muutetaan?
<Mikaela> (Eikö tuollainen tarvitse rootin?)
<Echramath> Ei tarvi jos se ajuri kuuntelee sellaista.
<Mikaela> Ok
<Echramath> Eihän overlaykaan näy kuvakaappauksissa.
<tale> Mikaela: Ei ehkä, koska nvidia-settings osaa muuttaa näytön värikalibrointia, eikä sekään tarvi roottia.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-08-03
<Echramath> Varmistan vaan, eikö xevin pitäisi antaa koodeja myös controllille?
<ninnnu> Control niinku se nappi (napit)? Joo
<Echramath> No mitähän hemmettiä
<Echramath> Ok mä kaadoin punkkua tuohon näppikseen mikä selittäisi miksi vasen ctrl mitään
<Echramath> Mutta mitä oikealle tapahtui
#ubuntu-fi 2015-08-04
<tale> Echramath: Alkoholi ei ole hyväksi näppäimillekään. Tulee paljon virheitä alkoholin vaikutuksen alaisena.
<anacron> Echramath: toisaalta se on matriisi
#ubuntu-fi 2015-08-06
<Mikaela> Onko "devel" (jakelu sources.list-tiedostossa) dokumentoitu missään, milloin se on tullut ja kauanko se tulee oleman jne. ja miksen ole kuullut siitä muualta kuin tänään törmäsin <http://ubuntugnome.org/howto-run-ubuntu-gnome-as-a-rolling-release/>?
<Mikaela> ja jälkikäteen kyselisin vaikuttaako https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1482219 muidenkin mielestä kelvolliselta bugilta vaikka Firefox ei olekaan repoista, koska se ei kuitenkaan ole Firefoxia vaan tuota lisosaa vastaan?
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1482219 in mozvoikko (Ubuntu) "xul-ext-mozvoikko isn't signed (cannot be loaded on Mozilla Firefox 41.0a2)" [Undecided,New]
<puhuri> onkos fi.archive.ubuntu.com rikki? Esim. libmount1_2.20.1-5.1ubuntu20.6_amd64.deb:ä ei löydy vaikka tarjoaa päivityksenä ja ruotsista löytyy
<puhuri> http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/util-linux/libmount1_2.20.1-5.1ubuntu20.6_amd64.deb
<ansa> http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/project/trace/ näyttäs olevan vähän myöhässä synkit
<Max^> kannattaako tuota suomalaista käyttää jos on 15.10
<puhuri> millä ubuntu synkkaa nuo? "oikea" tapa olisi kopioida ensin uudet paketit, sitten päivittää Packages yms. indeksit ja lopuksi poistaa vanhat
<puhuri> eli Packages ei koskaan viittaa pakettiin, jota ei ole palvelimella
<Max^> mihin ubuntu muute lisää ppat ku ei näy /etc/apt/sources.list ainakaan niitä
<puhuri> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Max^> ok
<Max^> poistamiseen varmaan riittää rm .list ja .save?
<puhuri> joo
<Mikaela> suosittelen käyttämään mirrors.ubuntu.com:ia, esimerkiksi https://github.com/Mikaela/shell-things/blob/master/etc/apt/sources.list/15.10
<Tracker> hei onko päivitysten lataamisessa palvelimelta ollut muilla ongelmia itsellä ei onnistu päivitys koska tiedostoja ei löydy
<puhuri> joo, juuri siitä aikaisemmin valitin. fi.archive.ubuntu.com ei päitvity
<puhuri> laitoin kyselyn #ubuntu-mirrors:iin, katsovat sitä
<puhuri> jotain outoa synkronoinnissa ilmeisesti on - laittoivat viestiä Tamperreelle
<Max^> mirrors.nic.funet.fi näyttäs ainakin nyt toimivan
#ubuntu-fi 2015-08-07
<puhuri> nyt fi.archive.ubuntu.com osoittaa Canonicalin palvelimelle.
<Mirv> kiitos puhuri, illan lopuksi ihmettelin että jotain outoa mutta annoin olla
<Mirv> se oli erikoista että indeksit latautuivat mutta itse paketteja ei löytynyt
<puhuri> saattaa olla joku levyongelma kun ikäänkuin synkronoi oikein, mutta silti paketit ei kopioidu/näy
<Max^> E: Method gave invalid 103 Redirect message
<Max^> mikä muute tekee tuota
<Max^> vai vaikuttaako nämä siihen https://github.com/Mikaela/shell-things/blob/master/etc/apt/sources.list/15.10
<Mikaela> Max^: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1479045
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1479045 in apt (Ubuntu) "E: Method gave invalid 103 Redirect message" [Undecided,New]
<Mikaela> minulla on *rc:ssä `alias clear-apt-list-cache="cd /var/lib/apt/lists;rm *;cd partial;rm *;cd"` joka korjaa tuon eli roottina `cd /var/lib/apt/lists;rm *;cd partial;rm *;cd`
<Mikaela> olisi kai pitänyt muistaa mainita tuo, mutta minusta tuo on silti paras päivityspalvelin, koska se on sama kaikkialla ja aina lähimmät palvelimet, kuten http://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt näyttää
<Mikaela> taidan olla taas aíka epäselvä, voisitko klikkailla tuossa bugissa "this affects me"?
<Max^> juu
<Max^> ja hyvin sain ainakin itse selvää tuosta
<puhuri> Mikaela: kannattaisi olla aliaksessa && puolipisteen sijasta jos hakemistoa ei jostain syystä ole
<puhuri> niin ei tuhoa paikallista hakemistoa (siis cd:n ja rm:n välissä)
<puhuri> onneksi ei sentään -rf :-)
<Mikaela> ymmärtääkseni jos hakemistoa ei ole apt ei toimi
<puhuri> juu, koneessa on luultavasti *paljon* häikkää siinä vaiheessa jos tuo hakemisto puuttuu
<puhuri> on vain yleisesti hyvä varmistaa, että operaatio tehdään oikeassa paikassa ja siksi suosin "cd foo && do_something"-rakennetta komentoriviltäkin typojen takia
<puhuri> ettei käy https://github.com/valvesoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/3671 tms.
<tale> Tässä hyvä ohje Bash-scriptien tekoon: http://www.davidpashley.com/articles/writing-robust-shell-scripts/
<Mirv> onko jollain testikonetta jolla testata Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS Finnish Remixiä (amd64)?
<Mirv> magnet-linkki http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12019264/ - olkaa hyvä ja seedatkaa
<Mirv> mutta siis huom en ole vielä ehtinyt itse testata, ei ole varakonetta ja trustyni qemu ei tykkää vissiin noin uudesta kernelistä
<Mirv> luultavimmin tuo on ihan kunnossa kuitenkin eikä tule muuttumaan, mutta testituloksia mielellään vastaanotetaan (ja niitä pysyviä seedaajia)
<Mirv> buuttaus testattu. se pitäis muistaa kommentoida jonnekin että EFI-koneilla/bootilla toi ei buuttaa suoraan suomenkielisenä, kun en tiedä miten sen voisi asettaa
<Max^> kuinka pitkä viive muuten firefoxin päivityksillä ubuntussa
<Mikaela> #ubuntu-mozzilateam saattaa tietää
<Mikaela> Mirv: yritän seedata, mutta transmission-daemonilla ei vaikuta edes käynnistyvän magnetisoidun tiedon tms
<Max^> sitä vaan mietin tossa firefoxissa että onko tämä korjattu http://www.tivi.fi/Kaikki_uutiset/paivita-firefox-heti-jo-leviavan-pdf-aukon-avulla-tietosi-voidaan-varastaa-3327514
<Mikaela> `apt-get changelog firefox`, en ole varma ellei se ole USN-2656-1
<Max^> näyttäs tuo olevan
<Max^> ööää.. jaa eiku taitaa olla tää http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2707-1/
<Mikaela> sitten ei ole vielä kai
<Mirv> Mikaela: magnet tarttee tietty että on DHT päällä yms, mutta joskus / joillain yhteyksillä myös kestää. plus oon lounaalla, siel on nyt vaan joku joka latas ja artnay
<Mikaela> kaikki on käytössä
<Max^> itell ainaki näyttäs uploadaavan johonki
<Mikaela> on se nyt näköjään alkanut latailemaan
<Mikaela> 1 of 1 peer ja 60%
<Mirv> kiitoksia
<Max^> miksei voi toimia että on 2 näyttöä eri näytönohjaimella.. aina ku x käynnistyy niin se sammuttaa toisen eikä sitä saa päälle ku ei ohjeitakaan löydy mistään
<Max^> kuitenkin se toinenki näyttö tulee takas päälle sitten ku tappaa x palvelun
<Max^> jotain luin että on joku xrandr tai xset mut ei ne kyllä tee mitään
<Tomin> joutuisit varmaan ajamaan kahta X:ää tai sitten pitäisi ehkä käyttää primeä tai jotain (en ole itse koskaan tehnyt tuommoista)
<Tomin> mitkä näytönohjaimet ja ajurit on käytössä?
<Max^> testaan tota minkä löysin ubuntun sivulta.. jos vaikka toimis.. luki että joku fglrx pitää asentaa
<Max^> googlesta tulee paljon noit turhia tuloksia johonki mikä ei liity asiaan mitenkään
<mjr> tomin kysyi relevantin kysymyksen
<Max^> intelin integroitu on ja amdn toinen
<mjr> useamman näytönohjaimen ratkaisut on kyllä periaatteessa olleet toimivia jo muinoin, mut nykyään voi olla hankalaa erityisesti 3d-kiihotusten toimivuuden kanssa, ellei sit ole molemmat amd:ta tai nvidiaa ja käytä poroajuria
<Max^> en ulkoa muista kyll sitä amd mallia
<Max^> no toimis edes jotenki eikä vaan sammuttais tolleen
<mjr> erillistä konffaamista se vaatii joka tapauksessa vaikka vielä toimiskin jotenkuten
<Max^> kuitenkin konsolissa molemmat päällä ennenku laittaa  startx
<Max^> konsolissa näky olevan toisella näytöllä sama ku dmesg ja toisella pysty laittamaan niitä komentoja
<Max^> missä tässä edes on xorg.conf
<Tomin> käytät siis varmaan AMD:n kanssa avointa ajuria (koska et ole asentanut Catalystiä/fglrx:ää)
<Max^> juu
<Tomin> Xorg.confia ei nykyään tarvita välttämättä
<Tomin> tuolla oli ehdotettu Primen käyttämistä: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=168427
<Tomin> mutta siis Xorg.conf on kyllä edelleen sinänsä ihan samassa paikassa /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<Tomin> sitä vaan ei ole oletuksena
<Max^> ok
<Tomin> näköjään /etc/X11/xorg.conf ...
<mjr> jaa prime /  provideroutputsourcejutut on nykyään mukana? no niillähän tollanen toimis varmaan
<mjr> eli esim. radeon rendaa ja vaan sit tungetaan kamaa ulos intelin kautta
<Tomin> xrandr --listproviders (tosin jos laitat tulosteita niin joku pastebin ennemmin kuin että kopioit suoraan tähän)
<Tomin> en tiiä onko ubuntussa, tuo keskustelu koskee Archia, mutta onhan se Prime ollut jo pitemmän aikaa olemassa
<mjr> (se oli kai enemmän tarkoitettu hybridilaitteiden käyttöön mutta kaipa se tuollaisenkin use casen osaa?)
<Max^> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12021169/ nii tuo
<Max^> VGA-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right mut en tajua miks se väittää tollasta tosta toisesta
<Tomin> näkyy löytävän molemmat kortit, mutta tuolla on vaan yksi Sink Output merkintä eikä Source Output ollenkaan :/
<Tomin> olis ihan mielenkiintoista kokeilla itse, mutta miulla ei ole yhtään konetta kahdella näytönohjaimella
<mjr> se provider 0 on modesetting eikä radeon kuten odottaisi esim. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PRIME perusteella
<Tomin> mutta ilmeisesti tuolle AMD:lle pitäisi laittaa glamor käyttöön ja sitten asettaa xrandr --setprovideroutputsource 1 0 (jos tulkitsin xrandr:n man sivua oikein)
<Tomin> jaa no niinpä näkyy
<Tomin> katoppa mikä radeon se oli: lspci |grep VGA
<Max^> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Park [Mobility Radeon HD 5430]
<Max^> en kyll tiedä miksi pöytäkoneessa joku mobility lukee
<Tomin> sama piiri varmaan vaan
<mjr> ja joo olis semikiintoisaa kokeilla mutta eipä ole vehkeitä
<Tomin> miun pitää nyt mennä, tosiaan en nyt äkkiseltään osaa sanoa saisko tuon primen toimimaan jotenkin sen modesetting X-ajurin kanssa tai miten tuon saisi käyttämään radeon X-ajuria tai saisiko tuon kaksi näyttöä toimimaan jotenkin ilman primeä
<mjr> prime on kyl selkeesti se tekniikka mitä tossa tarvii
<mjr> (vanhantyylinen X multihead, potentiaalisesti xineramalla jos ei sitä oo heitetty jo kuikkaan, periaatteessa _saattais_ toimia jos niitä toiminnallisuuksia on jaksettu riittävästi ylläpitää mutta sit tosiaan heittää kuikkaan varmaan 3d-kiihdytykset sun muut jutut)
<Mirv> no ni ehin testata että legacy bootillakin kaikki näyttää hyvältä. oliko jollakulla mahdollisuus tehdä koko firemix-14.04.3-asennus?
<rhkfin_> Ihan tuosta viimeisestiä päätellen, onko 14.04.3 julaistu?
#ubuntu-fi 2015-08-08
<Mirv_> rhkfin_: joo
<Mirv_> ok, firefoxin kielipaketti puuttuu kuten foorumilla havaittu, teen siis uuden imagen
<Mirv> Mikaela: Max^ ja muut: Firefoxin kielipaketti siis puuttui. Poistaisitteko edellisen latauksen ja seedaamiseen ja vaihtaisitte tähän magnet-url:ään? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12029264/
<Mikaela> ok
<Mikaela> tehty. eikö magneetit muuten mahdu suoraan IRChen?
<Mikaela> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:fc96783c48969ff8783c43117a89479d1ea9821f&dn=ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64-finnishremix.iso&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fopen.demonii.com%3A1337&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.coppersurfer.tk%3A6969&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.leechers-paradise.org%3A6969&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80
<Mikaela> onko tuosta muuten enää olemassa i386-versiota?
<Mirv> Mikaela: on joo, mutta jos on i386-only-kone niin riittää fi-remix:stä esim. alkuperäinen 14.04:kin koska laitetuki on varmasti kohdillaan <=2009 koneille
<Mikaela> ok
<Mirv> tai <=2006 riippuen vähän mallista
<rhkfin_> :( Chromium ei starttaa enää eilisen päivityksen jälkeen :(
<rhkfin_> .. koska levy täynnä.. just..
<rhkfin_> 19G root ei näytä riittävän :(
<rhkfin_> 'onneks on LVM -> helppo muuttaa' - kissan viikset helppo. Mut kait mahdollinen kuitenkin
<tathhu> :o
<rhkfin_> oliko jossain joku työkalu mikä tonki ei-käytetyt-paketit esiin?
<rhkfin_> Minkäkokoisia rootteja ihmisillä on käytössä?
<StockAntenna> ei ollenkaan roottia, kaikki samassa
<tathhu> 50gigs muistaakseni, läppärissä varmaan koko 60giganen ssd
<StockAntenna> on 32G, loput wintoosalla
<rhkfin_> Nyt on siivoiltu, vähän jänskättää buutata :D
<rhkfin_> Vielä nousi :)
<rhkfin_> \o/
<ninnnu> mulla on 50G
<ninnnu> apt-get cleanilla pääsee joskus pitkälle :P
<ninnnu> Käytössä 20G
#ubuntu-fi 2015-08-09
<Mikaela> 50G rootti minullakin uudemmissa asennuksissa, koska en luullakseni pitkäikäisimmällä asennuksella ole saanut kuin 19G käytettyä
<Mikaela> ennen minulla oli tyhmä tapa jakaa puoliksi / ja /home, mutta /home vie aina eniten tilaa ja / ei tarvitse niin paljon. Windowsilla oli myös yleensä kolmasosa, nyt taas / on tuon 50GBG ja olikohan /home ja Windows jakanut lopputilan - 4 gigaa swapille (käytössä btrfs joka ei tue swappitiedostoja).
<Mirv> kaikki samassa nykyään useimmiten, laitan vielä swapin käsin tiedostoon osion sijaan
<Mirv> tai no, EFI:lle tarttee oman 100MB
<Mirv> ja tässä Dellissä on se osiojako jolla kone tuli kun tykkäsin pitää esiasennetun Ubuntun sellaisenaan Dell-lisineen
<Mikaela> minä ennen tein niin, mutta erillinen /home on paljon helpompi kun saa päähänsä asentaa uudelleen tai kokeilla jotakin ihmeellistä jakelua tms
<StockAntenna> millainen osiojako on esiasennetussa Ubuntussa?
<Mikaela> "tyhjennä koko levy ja asenna Ubuntu"? veikkaan, että kaikki samalla osiolla + swap
<Mikaela> tai minullahan on Kubuntu virtuaalikone josta voin käydä katsomassa, hetki
<StockAntenna> siis tarkoitin tollaista Delliä missä on Ubuntu tehtaalta tullessa
<Mikaela> ai
<Mikaela> tuo äsken mainitsemani ilmeiosesti tekee 50GBstä 48GBn rootin ja 2GB swapin
<Mirv> joo, mulla on tapana olla asentamatta koskaan uudelleen, mielellään ymmärrän järjestelmän niin läpikotaisin että osaan korjata tai siivota mitä vaan vaikka olisi säätänyt kaikenlaista omaa
<Mirv> StockAntenna: tehtaalta tulevassa on muuten samassa kaikki, mutta Dell:n recovery-osio löytyy eli grub:sta tai BIOSista voi valita alkuperäisen Ubuntu-asennuksen palautuksen
<Mirv> ja on tässä sitten jokin DIAGS-osiokin 40 megatavua (!), käyttäisiköhän sitten johonkin levytesteihin, ja EFI-osio, ja 16 gigaa (!) swappiosiota
<Mirv> suurin osa joka tapauksessa /:lla jossa kaikki Ubuntun kannalta paitsi swappi
<StockAntenna> ok
<StockAntenna> mulla myös on tapana olla asentamatta uudelleen, tässä olis vielä armonaikaa noin 600 päivää tuen loppuun 12.04lle
<Mikaela> kuulostaa aika isolta swapilta
<StockAntenna> aika tolkuton on joo
<StockAntenna> tässä on 400MB
<StockAntenna> itsevalittua
<Mirv> 256GB SSD siis levynä, ja  8GB RAM
<Mirv> eipä se swappi mulla koskaan käytössä oo
<StockAntenna> aika tuhlaavaista on 16G swappi noin pienellä levyllä
<StockAntenna> kai Delli haluaa laittaa foolproof konffiksen noihin
<Max^> tarviiko sitä swappia edes jos on tarpeeksi rammia
<Max^> ei oo ikinä menny linuxilla 12 gigaa täyteen
<Tomin> swappia tarvitaan nykykoneissa lähinnä jos haluaa käyttää lepotilaa (hibernate), tosin jostain syystä se ei nyt toimi Archissa tällä XPS:llä (XPS13, malli 9333)
<Tomin> tai oikeastaan palautuminen ei toimi, pitäs jaksaa tutkia
<Tomin> aloittaa palauttamisen, mutta sitten näyttö muuttuu mustaksi ja mitään ei pysty tekemään. Sysrq:n otin käyttöön, mutta en saa sillä konetta sammumaan
<Mikaela> minä olen huomannut, että OOM killer aktivoituu nopeammin swapilla ja ilman swappia se ei tunnu käynnistyvän ollenkaan. kokeilin koulun Fedoralla ja käynnistelin sille virtuaalikoneita jotka kaipasivat enemmän muistia kuin oli saatavilla
<Damnsung> Moi, onko kukaan saanut Samsung-kannettavan JBL-subwooferia toimimaan? :S
<tathhu> Mites toi Zram?
<Echramath> Kannettavan... subwoofer...
<Mirv> Echramath: 200Hz kuminat ftw, "basso"
<Tekno_> itel asukses oli kans erilline basso
<Tekno_> kun ei niist läppärin omist lähe alle 200hz
<Tekno_> erillinen pömpeli jatko sitä vastetta kyl
<Tekno_> johonki 100hz
<Tekno_> :P
<Tekno_> et oha se ny tärkee
<Mirv> lataussivulle nyt päivitetty 14.04.3 LTS -linkit, myös Finnish Remix. peilipalvelimella pitäisi olla näillä minuuteilla torrentin lisäksi, mutta tarkistelen vielä myöhemmin.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-08-09
<elias_a> pesasa: Mikäs se olikaan se selaimen komentorivin kaltainen kehittäjäympäristö, josta vinkkasit minulle taannoin?
<elias_a> pesasa: Koitin katsella logista mutta en nyt heti löydä. Oliko kyse Firefoxista vai Chromiumista?
<Laodikea> 19.6. muistaakseni käytiin tuo keskustelu
<elias_a> Kiitän!
<Laodikea> "muistaakseni", greppasin vähän lokeja
<elias_a> Kurkkaanpa logeja.
<Laodikea> silloinhan oli kyse siitä auton käyttöohjeesat
<elias_a> Joo. Pitää kokeilla josko sama juttu tepsisi toiseen FF-ongelmaan.
<Laodikea> 2016-06-19 19:21:01     pesasa  elias_a: Screenshottausta Firefoxissa: Shift+f2 antaa ikkunan alareunaan sellaisen komentokehotteen, johon voi kirjoittaa: screenshot --fullpage kuvan_nimi.png
<elias_a> Kiitos taas.
<pesasa> elias_a: Joo, toi oli. Ja "help"-komennolla saa listan käytettävissä olevista komennoista.
<elias_a> pesasa: Kiitos!
#ubuntu-fi 2016-08-14
<rhkfin> Ideoita miten debugata? 16.04 puhdas asennus. /boot LVM:n ulkopuolella, / LVM, /home lvm+raid1. Alkuun käynnistyi muutaman kerran OK, nyt jää buutissa fsck-looppiin. Keskeytin loopin, päädyin recovery-tilaan, ajoin sudo mount -a ja sit ctrl+D joka jatkoi normaali buuttia ja lähti käyntiin.
<rhkfin> -> Mistä näkee logeista tietoa miksi päätynyt fsck:ta ajelemaan ja miksi se ei koskaa valmistu vaan valmistumisen jälkeen ilman virhettä päätyy recovery (emergency, mikäsenytolikaan) tilaan ja siitä suoraan buuttia jatkamalla ajaa taas fsck:n.
<rhkfin> Ajelen nyt kuitenkin päivitykset josko helpottaisi..
<elias_a> rhkfin: Oliko oikeasti puhdas asennus vai vanha /home-partitio?
<elias_a> rhkfin: Mulla oli tuollainen vastaava.
<elias_a> rhkfin: Ja sain epäonnistumaan saman asennuksen monta kertaa ennen kuin jätin muuttamatta live-ubuntun käyttöliittymän kielen suomeksi ennen kuin käynnistin asentimen.
<rhkfin> elias_a: /home oli vanha mutta tyhjätty datakansiota lukuunottamatta
<rhkfin> oho, kieli vaikuttais?!
<rhkfin> Mulla oli vähän yskää toin RAID:n kanssa - asennusta ennen asensin livesessioon mdadm:n mutta se ei tietenkään asentanut sitä järjestelmään -> ensimmäinen buutti jumittu kun ei löytynyt /homea (koska ei mdadm:ia). Se vaati vähän vääntöä että tokeni.
<rhkfin> Nyt ajoin päivitykset, ilmoitteli että mdadm.conf ei sisällä mitään arraymäärityksiä.. missäs ne sitten määritellään?
<elias_a> rhkfin: Kieli vaikutti juu. Joku on sössinyt. Ja vika liittyi selvästi osioiden UUID-tunnuksiin.
<elias_a> En valitettavasti osaa auttaa RAIDin kanssa.
#ubuntu-fi 2017-08-08
<tale> Jostain syystä kaksi käyttäjätunnusta jotka oli ollut ylläpitäjiä, oli muuttunut mukautetuiksi. Se jota ei oltu luotu asennuksen  yhteydessä ei enää päässyt sudottamaan.
<tale> Onko tämmöistä sattunut muille? Ihmettelen mikä tuon aiheutti.
<elias_a> Hetkinen - puoliso taisi mainita jotain tällaisesta.
<elias_a> Pitääpä katsoa tänään jossain kohtaa.
<elias_a> No... nyt täällä meni sudo-käyttäjän oikeuksilla ohjelmistopäivitykset läpi. Sanoi kuitenkin yrittäneensä useampaan kertaan joten typottamisen mahdollisuus on pieni.
<elias_a> Jännä...
<elias_a> tale: Jäikö sulla tilanne päälle?
<elias_a> tale: Ja oliko 16.04?
<tale> elias_a: Vaihdoin ne käyttäjät ylläpitäjiksi. Ja on 16.04.
<elias_a> tale: Tosi jännä ilmiö. En tehnyt tuolle puolison koneelle mitään. Katsoin vain kun antoi taas oman sudo-salasanansa ja homma alkoi toimia.
#ubuntu-fi 2017-08-10
<GrishNak> Onkos teille tullut jo Ubuntuun Firefox 55?
<motalb_> näyttää ainakin täällä olevan 54
<Mirv> eipä näy, ei myöskään uploadeissa.
<Mirv> canonicalilla on nyt kyllä erityisen vähän työvoimaa kun potkivat N kymmentä prosenttia työvoimasta pois
<Mirv> ja firefox tulee perinteisesti sieltä, ei yhteisöltä
<Mirv> hmmhmm, ei nyt näytä kesäkuun (v54) jälkeen Chriskään tehneen mitään, mutta joku Rico näyttää nyt betoja työstäneen
<Mirv> joka on pitkään yhteisössä tehnyt hommia mutta olisikohan nyt palkatta paikkailemaan huhtikuun aukkoja
<Mirv> palkattu
<GrishNak> Okok, uskaltaako sitä sitten edes käyttää Ubuntua :D
<Mirv> on siellä edelleen pätevä desktop-tiimi, ja myös security-tiimi, meinaan vaan että ihan päivälleen ei aina välttämättä kaikki tule jos on tulipalokiireitä muualla sillä ainoalla kaverilla joka selainpuuhia on tehnyt.
<Mirv> luultavasti homma toimii niin että jos selainkaveri ei ole saatavilla syystä tai toisesta, security-tiimi puuttuu asiaan parin päivän sisällä koska uusi selain on kuitenkin yleensä pakko saada käyttäjille suht nopeasti
<GrishNak> Kiitos Mirv että varmistit asian
#ubuntu-fi 2017-08-11
<GrishNak> Firefox 55 is available to download for Windows, macOS and Linux from the Mozilla website right now. If you’re an Ubuntu user running a supported release (14.04 LTS, 16.04 LTS, and 17.04) you will get this update automatically though the Software Updater at some point in the coming days.
<GrishNak> Taitaa olla parempi ootella tuota että julkaistaan noin, enkä ala söhläämään omiani
<Laodikea> Jep
#ubuntu-fi 2017-08-12
<jarnos> 'sudo apt-get update' kertoi seuraavaa: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25297790/ Mikä neuvoksi?
<puhuri> Tampereen peilipalvelimen synkrpnoinnissa häikkää. voi joko odottaa ja yrittää myöhemmin uudestaan tai vaihtaa toiseen palvelimeen
<puhuri> ja siellä taisi olla joku pävityksessä uudelleennimetty tiedosto (jonka voi hyvin poistaa) hämmentämässå
#ubuntu-fi 2018-08-06
<elias_a> Talikka: Tarkoitatko Sauvon pappia, Kalle Elonheimoa?
<Talikka> Kyllä.
<Talikka> Kirkon Linux-projektia valmistellut. Luin opinnäytetyöstä.
<Talikka> jo pari vuotta sitten toki, mutta toistaiseksi vain olen seurannut twitterissä
<Talikka> etsin apurahoja tai kokeiluavustuksia järjestääkseni Ubuntu MATE -työpajoja. Muutaman jo olen vapaaehtoispohjalta järjestänyt. Instagramissa on kuvia. FLUG, kirkko, Wihurin rahasto, Kordelinin säätiö ainakin on tullut vastaan joilta voisi kysyä/lähettää hakemuksen.
<Talikka> digitaalista syrjäytymistä vastaan - tärkeä osa on myös vanhojen tietokoneiden uusiokäyttö
<Talikka> olenpa muuten saamassa sivutoimisen työpaikan tamperelaiselta yritykseltä Koneet kiertoon - avasimme sivuliikkeen Hämeenlinnaan.
<Talikka> olen jo ollut melkein kuukauden rekrytointikokeilussa siellä
<elias_a> Hyvä!
#ubuntu-fi 2018-08-07
<Newa> Talikka: on täällä myös FLUGin väkeä paikalla (mm. itse). Paja kuulostaa hyvältä.
<elias_a> Talikka: Kirkkohallitus meni kyllä niin vahvasti MS:n kanssa naimisiin sen Elonheimon työn jälkeen että siellä on kaikki toivo menetetty.
<elias_a> Kokkola, jossa Asmo Koskinen ylläpiti virastossa Linux-päätteitä luopui sekin niistä.
<Talikka> Kiitos vastauksista, Newa ja Elias. Äh, pitäisi vihdoin ryhtyä käyttämään kunnon shelliä eikä näitä rajoitettuja ilmaispalveluita. Olisihan minulla toki kapsi-tili, ja sen kautta olenkin ircnetissä.
<Talikka> Millä tavalla Newa on mukana FLUGissa? Enpä saanut selville nimeäsi, mutta anime-harrastaja lienet. Palaan Ubuntu-asiaan kohta.
#ubuntu-fi 2018-08-12
<hahlo> onks tietoa, et mikä on eventbot?
<hahlo> snap-id: kP0NNUcA4Kot3DloW4hCa4OcFzOqkjvg
<hahlo> nvm
#ubuntu-fi 2019-08-05
<Talikka> lauantaina www.elomessut.fi Hämeenlinnassa - Ubuntustakin asiaa
#ubuntu-fi 2019-08-11
<Talikka> Onkohan Linux Mint pian suositumpi kuin Ubunti?
<Tomin> tuskin. Linux-jakelujen suosion mittaaminen tosin ei ole mitenkään yksinkertaista
<ernie77> eikö se mint kuitenkin ubuntun reposta lataa suurimman osan
